# 21 TTC Needs a buddy :) 3 BFP 1 Angel



## xxxkeashxxx

:wacko:

Hey all :hi:
So were all in the same boat with this and i wanted to spread some :dust:

Were only on month 2 of TTC, I am currently 1 DPO so getting nervous but remaining hopeful that this could be it :happydance:

If anyone wants a chat, feel free do drop me a msg and we can all do our best to support each other 
:hug:

Good luck everyone

:friends:

Just wanted to add. :spermy: <<<looks evil!! lmao


----------



## twilightgeek

heyy :) i'm emily i'm 20 and currently on cycle day 5 :) of my first cycle ttc :) good luck :) :thumbup:
:dust: :dust: :dust: !!!


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Hiya :hi:
So nice to see someone my age :)
:dust:


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

twilight BTW.......:thumbup:


----------



## twilightgeek

hehe i know when i first started on here i was like hmmmm maybe i dont belong here but you find the younger girls like us dotted about :)


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

I know, they're hard to find and then u see one and ur like yay!! lmao

I see ur only 7 days till testing. Excited?
x


----------



## twilightgeek

haha it says 7 but i'm gonna be super patient and wait till a week after i'm due :) cannot stand the thought of getting a negative coz i tested too soon! haha :) but yeah getting excited and it seems as if my bodies giving me little symptoms aswell but not banking on it might just be my brain tricking me :(


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

I'm the same. Got a few symptoms here and there but I'm trying not to think about it too much. Just ignoring them and then boom! Another one pops up lmao. Your so strong being able to wait! Lol. I'm only 2DPO and I took one today, knew it was Gunna be a BFN but I'm addicted lmao x


----------



## twilightgeek

haha i've been trying to ignore symptoms too! haha i'm only patient because its the first month  and were not expecting to catch this month if were thinking realistically :) sighh what symptoms you been having then :) ?


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

I have really bad sickness, not throwing up but the feeling. Bad back too. Got a few others but TMI. I always so realistically it's not Gunna b this month. DTD 4,2,1 days b4 O and the O day, even the day after so if I'm not then there is seriously a problem lmao xx


----------



## Lyanhalia

Good luck and lots of baby dust to all! :dust: 
24, TTC for about 8 months now.. best of luck to all!


----------



## twilightgeek

sounds promising! :) same for me pretty much feeling sicky,constant back ache that does not go away!, my sense of smell seems to be much more sensitive, and i am constantly getting headaches/dizzy spells which isnt usual for me!


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

I have been getting the dizzy spells but only if i get up too fast! lmao
I had a couple weeks last month where my sense of smell was like wow!!! but nothing :(
Still can't believe ur able to wait, i'd have done mine but now. lmao.....so impatient.


Hey lyanhalia :hi:


----------



## twilightgeek

haha with me ticking the symptoms off on a list idk if i'm gonna be able to wait now >.< haha plus the OH keeps saying just take a test blah blah blah but :/ if its neg i'll be heartbroken!
hey lyanhalia :) a fellow early twenties girl:happydance:


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

I know what ya mean. Every time I say something to OH he's like shut up, take a test lmao


----------



## Sweety212

Hey ladies, I'm 20 years old ( turning 21 in less then 27 days); I am happy I found this thread! Anyhow my bh (better half) and I recently started trying to conceive. Although we been together for 3 years, TTC was out of the picture due to me having wacky ovulation's & irregular cycles... it was to hard to keep up. For the past 2 months my cycle have regulated itself, my doctor said this is normal and I should be happy (which i am)! So hubby and I are so happy that we can now officially say we are TTC. I am 2dpo and I'm looking forward to sharing this journey with you all.*baby dust to all*


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Awww, I was reading that and like :D x
My cycles were like u, so irregular. I ovulated like once every 3 minths. 
Dr put me on the pill at 15 and I get to the point where I was like, don't wanna rely on them forever. Luckily my periods regulated as soon as I cam off. At 2 DPO your pretty close to us so we can go through this journey together. Horrible waiting game but it's always better with company
GL to you babe x
:dust:


----------



## Sweety212

Thanks A lot. I can not wait until all of us get our BFP and start to share our happy 9 months journey with each other as well.


----------



## Lyanhalia

Hey ladies! :hi:

It feels like Friday is taking forever to get here... but since having so many BFN's I'm trying not to read into symptoms I swear I'm having!!
I'm just too excited I think.. and hopeful! :wacko:


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

FX for us all. Any symptoms worth mentioning? X


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

What symptoms are u getting lyanhalia?


----------



## Sweety212

I know this is most likely in my head because certain women say you don't get symptoms this early on but this morning I had these weird tingling sensation in my lower abdominal this morning and I've been sleeping on and off all day. I just woke up from another nap. :sleep:

How about you ladies.. any symptoms?


----------



## twilightgeek

heyy :) i hope one of us (if not all of us) gets that bfp soon! :) for me some symptoms which get me so excited then i sit and think is it just my body tricking me? :/ 
1. sore bbs! >.< very heavy feeling 
2. nausea (not actually being sick just the feeling) all day only have a break from it for half an hour at a time where i feel like i could eat the world!
3. back ache has been constant! 
4.twinges in belly all over :/ probably nothing
5.always tired to a point even my OH noticed the difference now >.< haha
and a new one for today WIND  sorry for tmi!


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Read my signature........twinges. I've had them today too. :thumbup:

I'm like you, the other day i slept for 19 hours straight, thought i was just catching up with sleep cuz things are pretty hectic atm but today was the same, 15 hrs. 
I'm never usually like that, dont get me wrong i love my sleep but never have the time to sleep that long so i have a routine.

Had real bad constipation for days and now im....well..... the other end of the spectrum! LMAO :rofl:

And i cannot stop eating.....everything :munch:
And nausea all day :sick:

Think i'm just fooling myself cuz of the dates we :sex: this month, they should be bang on

:shrug:


----------



## twilightgeek

:coffee: also cant sleep when i'm supposed to  sighh i really hope this is it!
and stupid sense of smell can notice a smell before anyone else i'm with smells >.<


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Oh yeah i'm a bugger for the sense of smell thing! Its a burden when your walking down the street and can swell a chippy 2 streets down! RUN!! lmao

Your symptoms sound good twilight......actually lets stop the nickname cuz its difficult.
Can we do real name......I'm Kinesha :hi: Nice to meet you all


----------



## twilightgeek

i'm emily :) and yeah this morning walking to work, accross the carpark for my work caught a wiff of something no idea what and had to put my hand over my mouth to keep sick in! embarrassing  OH was stood at the doors waiting for me (coz he works night shift where i work :) ) and he was laughing at me! haha :(


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

awww thats so cute. Was just saying to my OH that i think its weird were all kind of due AF around the same time and were only a few DPO differnt from eachother. 
Makes this all the more exciting for me.....
:blush:


----------



## twilightgeek

yep ^_^ with the possibility of us all being bump buddies :) haha sighh i really hope its first time lucky for me and OH :) lets hope the baby dust is flowing eh? :)


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Yea lets hope so. Theres a forum here for all the people testing in July and you all pick a date etc. I know one of the girls on there already got her BFP so lets hope theres enough to go around. 
It'd be awesome to get a BFP 1st time. I know this is my 2nd cycle TTC but this is the 1st full month off the pill so technically this is my 1st too......
Getting excited already. So cool to be bump buds.

Where r u from?
x


----------



## twilightgeek

i'm from lancashire in england :) and i hope so see technically this cycle doesnt count for me then if i'm going from what you said :) haha i came off the pill on the 3rd had a 3 day withdrawal bleed then tried straight away :) haha :) so not had a propper af since i was like 15ish because of being put on the pill


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

OOO Sorry if i ruined that for you.
mine was exactly the same, had a 3 day withdrawl after 3 days. worst pain ever!! couldnt get outta bed 4 1 day. 
i just wanted to have a normal period 1st before i started 'trying', just to make sure i could do it without the pill cuz i was on them from when i was like 15 too. 
but so far so good.
im from N Ireland BTW. moved from wales 4 yr ago.

You still have a good chance, i mean everyones body is different but i got confused with dates cuz of the withdrawl bleed and stuff so i was like i'll just start from scratch :)


----------



## twilightgeek

haha :) well i defo ovulated so hopefully theres some chance :) and with silly symptoms aswell maybe it was meant to happen for both of us :) would be awesome though if we both were ^_^ bump buddies <<love that term infact i get all gooey eyed thinking about having a bump! haha sighhh


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

u r too cute!!! proper grinning reading that. lmao

Got proper bad twinges right now and i feel like im gunna throw up.
Probably the amount of junk i have eaten too.....not stopped since i woke up. lol


----------



## twilightgeek

haha sicky feeling goes away for me if i drink peppermint tea^_^ haha and right now i'm boiling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! gah too warm :(


----------



## twilightgeek

i have been feeling uneccessary need to eat though >.< but then i think what if i'm not pregnant then i've just put on the weight ive lost over the last few weeks coz my brains crazy! haha so end up stopping myself and by the time i do that i feel sick again anyway haha!


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Yeah i know what ya mean, just went to the loo there, heaving and wretching :(
Maybe i'm getting a bug if u mix that in with the 'lack of constipation' if u no what i mean......dont need to say the other word....TMI.lol

I no what u mean about warm...im in shorts and a vest and although i think im about to loose my toes to frostbite, it's totally necessary! 
Mines an unecessary need to eat too, im not hungry just want something, anything!! lmao


----------



## twilightgeek

i know! too hot too cold? "flu like" symptoms almost? :) sighhh poor you :( eurgh dont know why i'm watching scary movies just watched alien vs predator and now feel rather sick bleurghhh eww big slimey aliens with bitey tongues :sick:

so........ :) would you like a blue or pink bump? :)


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

I cannot watch scary movies when im in the house on my own. I love em but when theres someone to protect me if need be. lmao
Even watched that Bedlam tv show the other day and didnt wanna get off the sofa in the dark.... used a torch :blush:

I'm not choosy about what bump, i'd be happy with either. I think a blue would be good 1st. I remember growing up that i wish i had a big bro to look after me and protect me so blue 1st then pink 2nd :)

How about you? i'm sure ur OH wants a boy....most of them do. lol


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

How u doing sweety212? x


----------



## twilightgeek

haha OH isnt bothered :) but i want a surprise baby :) dont care about the sex :) one thing that OH cant stand he wants to find out but i am adamant i am not finding out and it will be a lovely surprise after going through all that hard work of labour :)


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Oh i know what u mean but im so impatient.
Dont they do this thing now though where they will tell 1 of u if thats what u want, of what he wants.
I couldnt stand not knowing, not sure why. Think its cuz im one of those really planny people. I have to have a plan for eveything and i get stressed if i dont!


----------



## twilightgeek

ohh i'm very plan orientated too! have everything mapped out :) just that one detail i want to leave to the end and i dont think that would work coz my OH would probs end up telling me! haha :)


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

lol. Couldnt keep it to himself. 
I'm gunna go try sleep this sicky feeling off.
I'll send u a wee msg tomorrow and see how ur feeling :)


----------



## twilightgeek

okiepoke sleep well!! :)


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

:hugs2:
You too babe
stay off the horror movies lol

nighty night xx


----------



## heaveneats

i'm not currently TTC i'm 21 but i wanted to wish you luck! and i'll be keeping in touch if thats okay :)
I'm pregnant about 5 weeks, it was a bit of a surprise but i'm happy , and i can't wait to have you as a bump buddie :)


----------



## Lyanhalia

TMI; but twitching in uterus (still!), sore breasts (for 5 days now) mild cramping, and my lower back is killing me lately.. anyone else?


----------



## Sweety212

xxxkeashxxx said:


> How u doing sweety212? x

I'm doing fine... I have a blast of energy right now but I give it 2 more hours; i'll be crashing no time. Last month the weirdest thing happened to me. I got a period 1 week early and was eating a lot, still sleeping more often nothing changed. I just didn't take a test because I didn't want to get my hopes up at all. :nope:


----------



## Sweety212

heaveneats said:


> i'm not currently TTC i'm 21 but i wanted to wish you luck! and i'll be keeping in touch if thats okay :)
> I'm pregnant about 5 weeks, it was a bit of a surprise but i'm happy , and i can't wait to have you as a bump buddie :)

Congrats!! :hugs: 

What symptom have u been getting lately, & when did u start having them?


----------



## heaveneats

Sweety212 said:


> heaveneats said:
> 
> 
> i'm not currently TTC i'm 21 but i wanted to wish you luck! and i'll be keeping in touch if thats okay :)
> I'm pregnant about 5 weeks, it was a bit of a surprise but i'm happy , and i can't wait to have you as a bump buddie :)
> 
> Congrats!! :hugs:
> 
> What symptom have u been getting lately, & when did u start having them?Click to expand...

Sore boobs, sneezing A LOT! chills, and very tired, i got the sore boobs at like 5DPO started in armpits


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

heaveneats said:


> i'm not currently TTC i'm 21 but i wanted to wish you luck! and i'll be keeping in touch if thats okay :)
> I'm pregnant about 5 weeks, it was a bit of a surprise but i'm happy , and i can't wait to have you as a bump buddie :)

Oh congrats on ur bump! Excited much! Lol
Yeah the more the merrier, plus your the only one of us that has a bump so were going by ur symptoms! Lmao
H&H 9mths to u babe :)


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Sweety212 said:


> xxxkeashxxx said:
> 
> 
> How u doing sweety212? x
> 
> I'm doing fine... I have a blast of energy right now but I give it 2 more hours; i'll be crashing no time. Last month the weirdest thing happened to me. I got a period 1 week early and was eating a lot, still sleeping more often nothing changed. I just didn't take a test because I didn't want to get my hopes up at all. :nope:Click to expand...

That sounds so weird!
When r u planning on testing for ur BFP? X


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

I'm getting most of the symptoms that u r all describing except the BB and Nipple pains which is the most important?! :(
I'm remaining optimistic by putting it down to the fact that mine aren't worth Te title of BBs...... Mosquito bites :(

SO! Either we r all getting our BFP this month or were all being tricked by our cruel minds. FX. Cannot wait 8 days for testing so gonna do a wee cheapie tomorrow, expecting a BFN but remaining ever the optimist :)
:hugs:


----------



## twilightgeek

i feel like pooooop this morning :( meh its like i have a cold/sickness and so tired all rolled into one :( didnt get to sleep till 4 and was up at half 8 :/ bleurghhhhhhhhhhhh my back hurts and i feel like all i will do today is moan :( meh but dont wanna take paracetamol or painkillers incase there is a bean :/ meh what to do i should really take a test but i dont wanna get a neg :( meh


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

I know it doesn't feel like it but it's good news. Sounds like a good thing. Sorry u feel crappy, I knew something was wrong when I saw ur msg, I left u at 2ish last night and wasn't expecting anything from u till at least midday. If I were u, just curl up in ur PJs, watch a sad film and just lie in bed feeling sorry for urself, works wonders for me! Lol. I'd take a test tho. 1) because if it's negative, you can take something to make u feel better and 2) your over the 7day mark so u should get at least a faint positive if there is a bean :)


----------



## twilightgeek

haha sighh just cant stand the rejection of it being neg though scares me alot :( sighh i might go swimming with OH (his day off tonight) then sit and do nothing all day meh sooo achey and my face feels like 3 times bigger than it should i'm so bloated :( hopefully a good sign? hope to god i'm not going through this for nothing and its just my body! gah


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Sounds promising. They do say swimming is the best exercise, especially for a bean. :)
Go feel weightless. Lol xx


----------



## Sweety212

xxxkeashxxx said:


> Sweety212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxxkeashxxx said:
> 
> 
> How u doing sweety212? x
> 
> I'm doing fine... I have a blast of energy right now but I give it 2 more hours; i'll be crashing no time. Last month the weirdest thing happened to me. I got a period 1 week early and was eating a lot, still sleeping more often nothing changed. I just didn't take a test because I didn't want to get my hopes up at all. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds so weird!
> When r u planning on testing for ur BFP? XClick to expand...


I know it does sound weird! I started eating excessively, sleeping so much, but I just keep thinking its all in my head cause I got what I thought was my period.. I hate :bfn: those things get me really upset :growlmad: so I didn't bother testing last cycle . 
But I will be testing.. hmm.. let's see, i'll say 3 days after my next missed period. I got a long way to go. ](*,)


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Can't believe u can wait that long. I'm testing the day before my due date! Lol x


----------



## twilightgeek

gonna bite the bullet girlies :) bought two pack of hpt from superdrug so my first wee tomorrow will be tested :) and if nothing wait a week :)


----------



## meghann20

hey ladies!! I'm new here and am looking for some advice!!

i am 22 yrs old and have been trying to conceive for a few months with no luck. i was on loestrin 24fe for about 5 years and have recently went off. my periods have been all out of whack so its hard to tell when and if I'm ovulating. however my last period was 5/21/2012.. still not period, yesterday i have ewcm with a strand of brownish color in it and lots of ewcm for the past few days. still no period, no signs of it either. i took several urine tests and still nothing !! for the past 3-4 days i have had shooting pains in my lower stomach and very cramp but not like regular mentrual cramps, even pains down my leg& extreme diarrhea. wouldn't i have gotten a BFP already if i were pregnant ?:wacko: help !! loll


----------



## twilightgeek

not neccesarily meghann :) some peoples wee just does register on hpt :) only way to know for definite is to go to doctor and demand bloods :) then you'll know for sure :) good luck hun!


----------



## meghann20

thank for the reply twilight!! I am waiting for my doctor to call me back and see whats going on it driving me crazy lol.. :wacko:

:dust: to you!!


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Yeah she's right. I mean I'm only getting those symptoms now and I'm only 6dpo, too early for a pg test. Go to the dr and explain about ur periods and you r ttc and maybe they will have a solution, or at least advice. Mention seeing a gyno to get tests done
Gl to you xx


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

twilightgeek said:


> gonna bite the bullet girlies :) bought two pack of hpt from superdrug so my first wee tomorrow will be tested :) and if nothing wait a week :)

YAY! So excited for u, all my fingers and toes r crossed for you babe xx


----------



## Sweety212

twilightgeek said:


> gonna bite the bullet girlies :) bought two pack of hpt from superdrug so my first wee tomorrow will be tested :) and if nothing wait a week :)

:thumbup: I can't wait to find out the results!! Good luckkkk honeyyy :hugs:

hope u get a :bfp:!! Then we all can do that happy dance for u :happydance:


----------



## Sweety212

meghann20 said:


> hey ladies!! I'm new here and am looking for some advice!!
> 
> i am 22 yrs old and have been trying to conceive for a few months with no luck. i was on loestrin 24fe for about 5 years and have recently went off. my periods have been all out of whack so its hard to tell when and if I'm ovulating. however my last period was 5/21/2012.. still not period, yesterday i have ewcm with a strand of brownish color in it and lots of ewcm for the past few days. still no period, no signs of it either. i took several urine tests and still nothing !! for the past 3-4 days i have had shooting pains in my lower stomach and very cramp but not like regular mentrual cramps, even pains down my leg& extreme diarrhea. wouldn't i have gotten a BFP already if i were pregnant ?:wacko: help !! loll


Yeah i would think u would've gotten a :bfp: by now but who knows... I would suggest u go** to the doctor because birth control pills can have your hormonal system all out of wacked . If I were u I would tell my doctor to put me on provera to induce your periods therefore u can start ovulating normally again.


----------



## meghann20

thank you sweety 212..

I'm waiting for my obgyn to call me back, when she does I'm definitely going to ask about provera.. will that make me ovulate every month of just this one time ?


----------



## Sweety212

meghann20 said:


> thank you sweety 212..
> 
> I'm waiting for my obgyn to call me back, when she does I'm definitely going to ask about provera.. will that make me ovulate every month of just this one time ?

Provera simply induces your menstrual cycle for just that one cycle it is given.I'm pretty sure your doctor would give you provera to keep inducing your period until :witch: come on its own(I'm not that sure, that's something you'll have to ask your ob/gyn). Provera HOWEVER do not help with ovulation if you aren't ovulating on your own already; it simply just help with your period not coming on. Since you didn't mention having any problems with ovulation I would say take provera and use ovulation predictors/ ovulation tests to see when you will ovulate so u can start :sex: ! Please be sure to ask your OB for a blood test to just make sure you aren't already pregnant. :thumbup: Good luck!


----------



## Sweety212

Let me add that if you aren't ovulating on your own, u should ask your ob/gyn about taking Clomid.


----------



## twilightgeek

haha feels weird :) having so much support for peeing on a stick haha :) meh still doubtful coz i recon its gonna be neg :/ hows everyone elses symptom spotting going today? :)


----------



## heaveneats

xxxkeashxxx said:


> heaveneats said:
> 
> 
> i'm not currently TTC i'm 21 but i wanted to wish you luck! and i'll be keeping in touch if thats okay :)
> I'm pregnant about 5 weeks, it was a bit of a surprise but i'm happy , and i can't wait to have you as a bump buddie :)
> 
> Oh congrats on ur bump! Excited much! Lol
> Yeah the more the merrier, plus your the only one of us that has a bump so were going by ur symptoms! Lmao
> H&H 9mths to u babe :)Click to expand...

thank you :)


----------



## Sweety212

twilightgeek said:


> haha feels weird :) having so much support for peeing on a stick haha :) meh still doubtful coz i recon its gonna be neg :/ hows everyone elses symptom spotting going today? :)

Although I'm only about 1-3 dpo I feel like I am out for the month because I have noo other symptoms as off now :nope: besides fatigue but that could be because of my scheduling and the lack of sleep.


----------



## Sweety212

heaveneats said:


> xxxkeashxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heaveneats said:
> 
> 
> i'm not currently TTC i'm 21 but i wanted to wish you luck! and i'll be keeping in touch if thats okay :)
> I'm pregnant about 5 weeks, it was a bit of a surprise but i'm happy , and i can't wait to have you as a bump buddie :)
> 
> Oh congrats on ur bump! Excited much! Lol
> Yeah the more the merrier, plus your the only one of us that has a bump so were going by ur symptoms! Lmao
> H&H 9mths to u babe :)Click to expand...
> 
> thank you :)Click to expand...

 I was doing a bit of stalking on your previous posting in another thread (sorry lol) and it is miraculous that u are expecting a baby being that you had another plan in mind and something else different completely happened & now your expecting earlier and differently then how you thought u would be expecting! lol:o

What a blessing it is though, everything happens for a reason, don't cha think?! :happydance:


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Sweety212 said:


> twilightgeek said:
> 
> 
> haha feels weird :) having so much support for peeing on a stick haha :) meh still doubtful coz i recon its gonna be neg :/ hows everyone elses symptom spotting going today? :)
> 
> Although I'm only about 1-3 dpo I feel like I am out for the month because I have noo other symptoms as off now :nope: besides fatigue but that could be because of my scheduling and the lack of sleep.Click to expand...

At only 1-3dpo you don't know for sure. Stay positive. Optimism is the key :)


----------



## twilightgeek

BFN this morning :( meh wait a week and see what happens :) not getting my hopes up though :/ good luck girls :)


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Sweety212 said:


> twilightgeek said:
> 
> 
> haha feels weird :) having so much support for peeing on a stick haha :) meh still doubtful coz i recon its gonna be neg :/ hows everyone elses symptom spotting going today? :)
> 
> I AM POOPED! Just woke up after like a 12hr sleep and I'm still tired. Cramps r getting bad, like tight stitches. Bit queasy when hungry and peeing every 10 mins. Yesterday I did 5 pees in under an hour! I'm currently holding one in cuz I CBA getting up to let it out lol xxClick to expand...


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

twilightgeek said:


> BFN this morning :( meh wait a week and see what happens :) not getting my hopes up though :/ good luck girls :)

Oh no! :(
Sorry babe, I really thought this was it for you
:hugs:
Xx


----------



## twilightgeek

Hey it could still be :) just tested too early haha :) your symptoms are getting more and more promising every day!!!!! :)


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Yeah well I took a test this morning (cuz I'm an addict) no surprise BFN. Dunno y I do this to myself. Your a few days ahead of me too so imnot getting a BFP until u get urs lol xx


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

On the plus side I started my diet today. Cereal and pineapple for breakfast. So this is gonna go 1 of 2 ways. I'm either Gunna get really fat if I get my bean OR I'm gonna get really skinny from all the rabbit food I'm gonna eat..... Never thought I'd prefer the former! Lol xx


----------



## twilightgeek

Haha no who knows you might get yours before me :p well im gonna wait a week now :) sigh sicky feeling this morning :p


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Hate the way our body keeps giving us these sigma and yet still nothing. Just walked to the bus stop to get the bus to work and although it's only 15 minutes I'm exhausted! Lol. Get some ginger in you! Settle that tummy :)


----------



## twilightgeek

I intend to! I know bodies suck :( sighh and I wanna be fatter from a baby and be able to enjoy food :/ but meh for now it's slimming world diet still for me till I get that bfp!!


----------



## Pino6161

:hi: Do you mind if I join? I am 21, I have been TTC for 2 years and currently 10 DPO.:hugs:


----------



## Sweety212

Pino6161 said:


> :hi: Do you mind if I join? I am 21, I have been TTC for 2 years and currently 10 DPO.:hugs:

Welcome doll :hugs:

Have u been having any symptoms lately?


----------



## Sweety212

Don't worry ladies.. the fun doesn't stop till :witch: shows her ugly face. Lets keep hope alive!!


----------



## Pino6161

crap load LOL but I am SOOOOO bad at symptom spotting :haha:

cramps on and off, but not painful
heartburn at night
I wake up extremely early to pee (and I have never done this before :blush:)
When I wake up early I am nauseous as well, but it might be cause I am pissed off cause I am awake :haha:


----------



## twilightgeek

hehe welcome :) sighh meh i wish it was a positive this morning :/ i wouldnt be stressing as much today


----------



## meghann20

so0 my obgyn called me back and told me to wit another two weeks she thinks its just going off birth control effect.. but she did tell me about an herb called vitex it gets your hormonal balance back to normal and regular periods etc. I'm going to give it a shot alone with a multivitamin. thanks for all your advice sweety


----------



## Pino6161

twilight-- I nkow what you mean I POAS 7 DPO and of course it was to early and a BFN. Now I am scared to see the neg.again. It doesn't help that this month I explained everything to OH including my CBFM, BBT etc. now his hopes are extremely high, and is pressuring me.

Meggan-- I take an all natural vitamin called FertilAid and it has vitex. I love the effect it has given my hair and nails :haha: OH also takes it. It has shortened my period, and lengthened my LP. I love it


----------



## Sweety212

twilightgeek said:


> hehe welcome :) sighh meh i wish it was a positive this morning :/ i wouldnt be stressing as much today

I know exactly how u feel, that dissappointment... wishing u would have gotten that :bfp: already... but don't worry it'll come, it'll come :thumbup:


----------



## Sweety212

I wanted to take vitex itself but all the mixed signals from different females online has me beyond scared.. some say it makes your cycle a bit off before your body adjusts itself. Happy it's been working for u with no issue pino6161. It's good to hear good feed back on a product I was a bit scared of.


----------



## Sweety212

I wish u nothing but the best meghann20
Boy ol' boy; I tell u I can't wait to see how much :bfp: we get this cycle and the one after that!!


----------



## Pino6161

sweety-- those that have side effects w/ vitex are taking it alone. You need to make sure you take it w/ other vitamins and w/ food.


----------



## Sweety212

Pino6161 said:


> sweety-- those that have side effects w/ vitex are taking it alone. You need to make sure you take it w/ other vitamins and w/ food.

:dohh: Lol which vitamin should u take along w. it? I'm willing to try it in august if I get a :bfn: for june cycle because my birthday is on the 24th of this month I gotta :bunny::happydance: party & have fun.. It would suck to be sad because of a :bfn: ! That'll ruin my birthday entirely :nope:


----------



## Pino6161

Just a regular multivitamin is good, you also want to take Folic Acid. At least this is what my Dr. said


----------



## Pino6161

just took a test. BFN :cry:


----------



## Sweety212

Pino6161 said:


> just took a test. BFN :cry:


Please don't cry :flower:

Your aunt flow didn't show so this :bfn: doesn't mean your not pregnant. 
I know this feeling, it's like u poas and your so anxious and u want it to be a :bfp: so u can share the news with your hubby. :nope: Happened to me b4. So i know how u feel. Don't be discouraged love.


----------



## Pino6161

I'm trying. I really just hate seeing only one line, but Ithink I'd be just as scared w/ 2 just cause I don't have a good track record


----------



## twilightgeek

sighh BOOBS ARE MEGA SORE TODAY! haha sorry if tmi but i currently cannot take them out of my bra to go shower coz they are reallly heavy and sore to touch :( meh so if af and her wicked witchyness hasnt shown up by next tuesday i am retesting as i will then be 4 days late :) PMA! haha :) hoping you all get your BPF's too this month then we'll be a big gang of bump buddies :cloud9: haha nothing like going into the unknown with a group of people eh :thumbup:


----------



## Pino6161

ooohh I hope for you super sore boobies are a sign!! :hugs:


----------



## twilightgeek

just one of many signs i seem to be seeing but hey :/ still got a bfn this morning >.< hoping i was just too early testing! haha


----------



## Pino6161

You are 1 day ahead of me!! :hugs:


----------



## twilightgeek

:) hehehe :) when you testing ? :)


----------



## Pino6161

IDK, I took a test 7DPO, today at 10 DPO. OH wants me to test again 12DPO, but I don't know. What about you?


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

I'm always nauseas before 8am lol


----------



## twilightgeek

:)i'm not testing now till next tuesday the 10th which would make me 4 days late :) did one this morning but its too heart breaking to see that neg :( haha and i'm nauseous ALL DAY :( apart from when i eat haha >.< then i have a break but as soon as the last crumb goes in my mouth then it starts again >.<


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Everyone's symptoms sound good! Mine seem to have disappeared except for excess CM 
Gross I know!


----------



## Pino6161

I have excess cum as well it is really bad. I had to put in a panty liner cause my panties were turning white :haha:


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Aye mine did that too. Can't even tell what kind it is! It's just white. I'm testing the 9th now. Period isn't due till the 12th so if I have a BFN then there's still time! Lol


----------



## twilightgeek

Af type cramps started about an hour ago but no bleed good or bad sign??? I only ever get Af cramps normally if I'm bleeding! Not before or anything! Meh I should stop noticing these things getting worked up at this time about them when I have work in just over 6 and a half hours is not good haha!


----------



## Pino6161

AF cramps are good as long as it's abnormal for you. FX!!


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

These signs are good! Not long to go now :)


----------



## Pino6161

So when I woke up this morning my temp was down below my coverline. I am a bit disappointed. Also last night I had a horrible stomach ache and this morning it is less, but still there. I am afraid I am out of the game :cry: just waiting for the :witch: to show her ugly face


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Nobody is out of the game until we see blood people!! Lol xx


----------



## twilightgeek

lol :) not out no :witch: for me and i've had af type cramps all day and some of last night :) even had a hot bath to see if it was af to try and bring her to show her ugly face and nothing :) its more like little pinching inside of me now then full on cramps >.<


----------



## twilightgeek

PMA!


----------



## Sweety212

:wohoo: Happy 4h of July ladies!

Anyhow I usually have extreme sore breast during or right after ovulation, but I still don't have it:nope:. Kinda seem deppressing because all of my usual sypmtoms after ovulation is not here & should have been by now. I don't know what to think :shrug: , possibly no ovulation this month :cry:


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

I'm freaking out! My cm has gone like crey and yellowy. I no It sounds gross but no infection! Not sore or itchy. Just bright yellow after I wee! Surely not normal?! X


----------



## twilightgeek

no idea :) as long as theres no infection i'd say sounds good :) sighh fluey today and silly pinchy feeling still :) boobs as sore as ever :/ but hey hows your day been?


----------



## Pino6161

keash--- yellowish cum is actually a sign. I have know alot of woman that got BFP's that had it!! FX :hugs:


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Sorry for the late replies guys. Been stressed with work. Got a promotion so doing like 2 jobs :( 

Feeling sicky today
Woke up in the middle f the night with a urgent urge to be sick, got up to the toilet and GONE! Couldn't get back to sleep after that :( 
Apart from that and feeling snotty I'm ok. How's everyone today?

Proper panicking about the cm. like a bloody alien baby..... Gross :(


----------



## twilightgeek

ahh congrats on promotion hun!!! :) hey dont its all good signs! i have full on flu today, no voice everything >.< haha but af is due tomorrow so we'll see what happens ^_^ not long left for us all to test properly now :)


----------



## twilightgeek

Im out gutted as anything :( symptoms up untill this morning then the witch arrived :/ a day early oh well next month eh?


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Aww I'm sorry babe. Think I may be out too. My 'best friend' told me all the symptoms r in my head. You'd think she'd humour me lol xx


----------



## twilightgeek

That's not nice! ITS Not over till witch is there :) and if not im with you again for next month!!! ^_^


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Sounds like a good plan to me :)


----------



## Sweety212

Hey ladies, how have u all been doing? 

:dust: to all!


----------



## twilightgeek

haha baby dust for next month for me :) hoping everyone else is fine? :) and maybe we might get at least 1 bfp from someone? :) if not all together again for next month? eh?


----------



## samii91

hi can i join im 21, ttc #1 this will be cycle 6 for me now :( keash- i think our cycles are about the same im about 9dpo too. im due af around the 11th hoping she doesnt arrive!. iv been extreemely tired and sore boobs1 dont want to get my hopes up tho! gud luk ladies xx


----------



## Sweety212

twilightgeek said:


> haha baby dust for next month for me :) hoping everyone else is fine? :) and maybe we might get at least 1 bfp from someone? :) if not all together again for next month? eh?

:thumbup: I'm with you on that one"/ 

Although I've been extremely tired.. I think i'm out this cycle....just cause all the previous :bfn: I had. :shrug:


----------



## Sweety212

samii91 said:


> hi can i join im 21, ttc #1 this will be cycle 6 for me now :( keash- i think our cycles are about the same im about 9dpo too. im due af around the 11th hoping she doesnt arrive!. iv been extreemely tired and sore boobs1 dont want to get my hopes up tho! gud luk ladies xx

Welcome!! :hugs: 

I'm convinced at least one of us if not most will be getting a :bfp:


----------



## twilightgeek

:) one of us should really :) haha but if not next month eh? ;) lalalalal really cant sleep :( flu and af cramps :( boohiss


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

samii91 said:


> hi can i join im 21, ttc #1 this will be cycle 6 for me now :( keash- i think our cycles are about the same im about 9dpo too. im due af around the 11th hoping she doesnt arrive!. iv been extreemely tired and sore boobs1 dont want to get my hopes up tho! gud luk ladies xx

Hey! Yeah I'm due af the 12th I think. We'll see what happens. I'm testing Monday if af isn't here by then

GL xx


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

How's every1 doing today? X


----------



## heaveneats

i hope you girls get some bfps cause i need a bump buddy :) if you ladies have any questions just let me know :)

i'm sorry i keep butting in here


----------



## Sweety212

heaveneats said:


> i hope you girls get some bfps cause i need a bump buddy :) if you ladies have any questions just let me know :)
> 
> i'm sorry i keep butting in here

I really hope if not 1 but majority of us become your bump buddy :hugs:

I'm due for a period in 3-6 days.. 6 being the longest which I highly doubt"/

I'm gonna add u so we can chat it up more... I love hearing prego stories :happydance:


----------



## Sweety212

I know this is a bit tmi however this cycle my hubby and I have been sexually active sooo much.. I remember putting him through a lot :-/ meaning I would always try to have :sex: during my fertile days but I never ended up prego so I just gave up... I starting bd every day because I got tired of just focusing on ttc.. have this ever happened to u ladies? U find yourself trying to have lots of sex when u think u may conceive instead of doing it when u really want 2? I guess to me it became a 2nd job and I hated that after a while.


----------



## Sweety212

twilightgeek said:


> :) one of us should really :) haha but if not next month eh? ;) lalalalal really cant sleep :( flu and af cramps :( boohiss

Yikes :flow: here... hope u feel better :hugs:


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Sweety212 said:


> I know this is a bit tmi however this cycle my hubby and I have been sexually active sooo much.. I remember putting him through a lot :-/ meaning I would always try to have :sex: during my fertile days but I never ended up prego so I just gave up... I starting bd every day because I got tired of just focusing on ttc.. have this ever happened to u ladies? U find yourself trying to have lots of sex when u think u may conceive instead of doing it when u really want 2? I guess to me it became a 2nd job and I hated that after a while.

Yeah see I was bd every fertile day and since then I just CBA. Lost the magic :(


----------



## Sweety212

xxxkeashxxx said:


> Sweety212 said:
> 
> 
> I know this is a bit tmi however this cycle my hubby and I have been sexually active sooo much.. I remember putting him through a lot :-/ meaning I would always try to have :sex: during my fertile days but I never ended up prego so I just gave up... I starting bd every day because I got tired of just focusing on ttc.. have this ever happened to u ladies? U find yourself trying to have lots of sex when u think u may conceive instead of doing it when u really want 2? I guess to me it became a 2nd job and I hated that after a while.
> 
> Yeah see I was bd every fertile day and since then I just CBA. Lost the magic :(Click to expand...


I think it's the just stress of wanting a baby so badly. I mean we're in our 20's for crying out loud we should be :sex: every day or every other day to get that :spermy: to that lovely egg of ours. But I get it, it sort of get depressing after a while.


----------



## twilightgeek

see the only thing i've said to OH about trying to conceive is that he'll get lots of bding between these dates but around those we can when we want :) haha were pretty active anyway but i'm just trying not to put pressure on the two of us :) which is why i'm not temping charting etc :) i'm putting my af dates into an ovulation calculator online and it gives me a week time frame to most likely conceive in :) so during that time just get a bit more frisky more often ;) haha


----------



## twilightgeek

:dust: Kinesha any more symptoms yet? :)


----------



## samii91

Sweety212 said:


> samii91 said:
> 
> 
> hi can i join im 21, ttc #1 this will be cycle 6 for me now :( keash- i think our cycles are about the same im about 9dpo too. im due af around the 11th hoping she doesnt arrive!. iv been extreemely tired and sore boobs1 dont want to get my hopes up tho! gud luk ladies xx
> 
> Welcome!! :hugs:
> 
> I'm convinced at least one of us if not most will be getting a :bfp:Click to expand...

Definitely we all deserve them! :)


----------



## samii91

xxxkeashxxx said:


> samii91 said:
> 
> 
> hi can i join im 21, ttc #1 this will be cycle 6 for me now :( keash- i think our cycles are about the same im about 9dpo too. im due af around the 11th hoping she doesnt arrive!. iv been extreemely tired and sore boobs1 dont want to get my hopes up tho! gud luk ladies xx
> 
> Hey! Yeah I'm due af the 12th I think. We'll see what happens. I'm testing Monday if af isn't here by then
> 
> GL xxClick to expand...

I tested today :( it was negative. Hope its too early had a great feeling this month aswell! How u doing? Xx


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

twilightgeek said:


> :dust: Kinesha any more symptoms yet? :)

No not really. Backache! :( 
No BB pain yet which is bugging me. Still crampy! Really bad. 
Been busy with work tho so having trouble spotting them 
Just too tired. 
You know you should try an app.
I typed in ov calendar into app store and got a couple good ones! They r brilliant!


----------



## Sweety212

xxxkeashxxx said:


> twilightgeek said:
> 
> 
> :dust: Kinesha any more symptoms yet? :)
> 
> No not really. Backache! :(
> No BB pain yet which is bugging me. Still crampy! Really bad.
> Been busy with work tho so having trouble spotting them
> Just too tired.
> You know you should try an app.
> I typed in ov calendar into app store and got a couple good ones! They r brilliant!Click to expand...

I thought I was bugging out my boobs usually feel so sore after ovulation but this month they don't. My nipples just darkened (tmi)


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Think I'm out. BFN this morning. At 11dpo I thought there would be something by now but no! :(


----------



## twilightgeek

hey if the witch aint here your not out!!! ^_^ keep a pma!


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

twilightgeek said:


> hey if the witch aint here your not out!!! ^_^ keep a pma!

At the risk of sounding stupid....what is pma? X


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Never mind. Just got it lol


----------



## twilightgeek

hehe :) positive mental attitude :)


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Brainwave! 
Is it possible to have like a 40 day cycle, only that yellowy cm I had has now gone like EWCM so I could just be like ovulating now. Is that possible?? Tmi I know.
Sorry peeps
X


----------



## Sweety212

xxxkeashxxx said:


> Brainwave!
> Is it possible to have like a 40 day cycle, only that yellowy cm I had has now gone like EWCM so I could just be like ovulating now. Is that possible?? Tmi I know.
> Sorry peeps
> X


It is indeed possible, but if you usually have cycles less then 40 days I would say its unlikely. Unless ovulation happened later then expected. Hope u been :sex:


----------



## Sweety212

General question ladies-- doesn't it seem as if when u want to be pregnant, everyone around you is just popping up pregnant every minute & you're not :growlmad: 

Another question, what is the difference in EWCM and arousal CM, can sperm easily survive in both?


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Sweety212 said:


> xxxkeashxxx said:
> 
> 
> Brainwave!
> Is it possible to have like a 40 day cycle, only that yellowy cm I had has now gone like EWCM so I could just be like ovulating now. Is that possible?? Tmi I know.
> Sorry peeps
> X
> 
> 
> It is indeed possible, but if you usually have cycles less then 40 days I would say its unlikely. Unless ovulation happened later then expected. Hope u been :sex:Click to expand...

See that's where I'm not sure cuz I was on the pill for so long, this is only my 2nd cycle alone without the pill so for all I know my cycles could be 50 days long!


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Sweety212 said:


> General question ladies-- doesn't it seem as if when u want to be pregnant, everyone around you is just popping up pregnant every minute & you're not :growlmad:
> 
> Another question, what is the difference in EWCM and arousal CM, can sperm easily survive in both?

Yeah it really does! And to make matters wOrse my 42yr old selfish mother told me she was pregnant. So can't even talk about this with her cuz she always steers the conversation back to her :(

On the other topi I have no idea about cm so can't help you there :(


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Sweety212 said:


> General question ladies-- doesn't it seem as if when u want to be pregnant, everyone around you is just popping up pregnant every minute & you're not :growlmad:
> 
> Another question, what is the difference in EWCM and arousal CM, can sperm easily survive in both?

Arousal fluid and cervical mucus can feel similar, although arousal fluid is secreted by your vagina and cervical mucus is produced by your cervix. Arousal fluid can be present at any time in your cycle when you are sexually aroused, whereas the quality of cervical mucus changes during the menstrual cycle. Arousal fluid may be felt for several hours after sexual activity  so it will be especially difficult to tell it apart from cervical mucus at this point. 

Arousal fluid usually feels more watery and will not stretch as much as cervical mucus, which will stretch significantly between fingers without breaking. Arousal fluid feels slippery when rubbed between fingers but when left, it will dry up quickly on your fingertips. Arousal fluid is also soluble in water, so will dissolve if placed in water, whereas cervical mucus will form a ball and sink.

I found this. Its not much but may help a little :):hugs:


----------



## Sweety212

Thank you Keash 

--Any updates ladies?


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Sweety212 said:


> Thank you Keash
> 
> --Any updates ladies?

:witch: today :(


----------



## twilightgeek

awwww kinesha :( oh well you with me for this month ? :) we will get rid of the witch for 9 months or more at some point!! :) chin up hun!


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Was down this morning but feeling ok now. At least we got each other :)


----------



## twilightgeek

yup also just realised :) witch came for you a day early just like she did to me! lol


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

YES! Why does she do that? trying to be compassionate and putting us out of our misery quickly. lol


----------



## twilightgeek

haha id rather she did that then not appear until late!  lol oh well well hopefully this month she'll disappear for longer than a month! :) fx'd! :)


----------



## Sweety212

No :af: for me yet. She came today last month. However, I'm going to give her some time because I usually get all excited :happydance: & bam she shows her ugly face. She won't catch me as excited again this month. I'm just going with the flow. Besides my excessive sleepiness & heavy boobs, I've been feeling fine! Still haven't tested neither. I'm just not in the boob for another heartache. Hey at least if she does come I have a whole bunch of ladies I can get support from! :hugs:


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Yup! Hopefully you wont be joining the :witch: bandwagon.
Gl and fx


----------



## twilightgeek

you do indeed sweety :) but were all now secretly hoping your the bfp for this month :) haha give us all hope for the months to come that it does happen :)


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Exactly, you're our only hope now :)


----------



## Sweety212

Ladies, I had my hopes down so much with my irregular periods & my BFN last month that I sort of gave up to be honest. I always feel like if I don't have morning sickness I am not pregnant. (Bad way to think I know) But I just feel that way.


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

I can understand why! You know that saying people used to say when you were younger. Stop looking for love and love will find you. That 100% worked for me so thats what im gonna try going for with this too. Just try not to think about it and it will happen. Eventually. But it'll definately be worth the wait :)


----------



## twilightgeek

Even if your not hun were always here for you :) and i'd like to think even if one of us did get that bfp we'd still pop by and say hello and encourage everyone! :) well i will anyway ;) but your all wayyyyy before me haha :)


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

yeah of course. i love baby stories lol


----------



## twilightgeek

if theres one month i can probably bet on i'll concieve its when i'm on holiday in september >.< when i wont be paying attention to what were doing and just having a good time  lol


----------



## Sweety212

Thank you ladies I appreciate all the support! :hugs:

I will always come back on this thread even if I did get a :bfp: 
I know you ladies will do the same also. 
It's always good to know your girls haven't forgotten about you. 

This month is my birthday month so honestly, if I don't get a :bfp: at least I CAN drink & parrrrtayyyy! :happydance:


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

See, don't ever loose that optimism! :)


----------



## twilightgeek

How is everyone today? :)


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

twilightgeek said:


> How is everyone today? :)

::witch: Heavy today. Making me tired with the blood loss. Lol
How're you?


----------



## twilightgeek

I'm good witch is gone again now hopefully for longer than a month :) have you tried taking iron tablets? Coz I used to be tired and cranky when witch came and found out it was coz my iron is low :) so I take iron tablets when witch is here :)


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Yeah I have iron supplements. Like iron water. Mix em with y morning juice :)
But I out atm cuz my OH thinks he needs them cuz he looks pale?! Figure that shit out lol x


----------



## twilightgeek

haha wth? he needs them because he looks pale? :) lol see i get tablets coz i hate the taste of stuff that has to be put in juice and stuff :) i think mine are iron and vitamin c tablets or something


----------



## heaveneats

Sweety212 said:


> This month is my birthday month so honestly, if I don't get a :bfp: at least I CAN drink & parrrrtayyyy! :happydance:

lucky you!!! i would kill for some wine right now:cry:


----------



## twilightgeek

and heaveneats i would sacrifice wine and alcohol to be 5 weeks pregnant right now :) gah cant sleep


----------



## twilightgeek

How is everyone? :)


----------



## Sweety212

Hey ladies, I calculated my period wrong... it is due today... so far nothing, we'll see.


----------



## Sweety212

I guess as a PMS, I've been craving crab legs for the past week. My hubby been getting annoyed with it due to the expense. I wanted it twice last week and this week... forget about it.. every other day. Is craving salt a PMS symptom? I've never had this before.


----------



## heaveneats

Sweety212 said:


> I guess as a PMS, I've been craving crab legs for the past week. My hubby been getting annoyed with it due to the expense. I wanted it twice last week and this week... forget about it.. every other day. Is craving salt a PMS symptom? I've never had this before.

i crave salt now and i'm pregoo, :)


----------



## twilightgeek

sighh well my fertile time and bding is underway ;) haha fingers crossed


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Sorry not been in contact for so long. Been flat out with work but I'm back now :)
I'm in my fertile days, ov within the next 3 days I think so here we go again and fx for us :)
X


----------



## twilightgeek

:) wb i think i've already ovulated if i'm honest  but my ticker says otherwise >.< but hey hopefully this month is ours for the taking!


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Keep thinking positive thoughts. Lol. How're you feeling?


----------



## twilightgeek

good but meh idk cant be positive if i'm honest :/ just seems like its not gonna happen sighh


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Ditto on that! I'm kind of trying not to think about it too mug and letting nature take its course lmao


----------



## twilightgeek

yeah me too :) sighh just cant bare to see any bfn! haha so not testing till the witch doesnt turn up...end of :) if she turns up i'm not disappointed by bfn and i know whats happening with my body :) where as if i saw another bfn this month i think i'd break >.<


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Then we'll make a pact. No testing until witch is late. Lol x


----------



## twilightgeek

ok :) i like that idea :) so no testing till the 5th for me :) due the 4th and 5th witch will be late :)


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Lol. Yeah I'd say I'm out out this month. Think I missed my ov day but we BD the couple days before it so maybe. Been so busy these past few weeks that I'm forgetting but it's helping me not to over think things :)


----------



## twilightgeek

hey not out till the witch :) ! xxx


----------



## twilightgeek

just over a week till i'm testing :)


----------



## MissHollie

Hello :flower:

Hope you don't mind me intruding haha. I'm Hollie, 20 and I'm ttc too. It's nice to see other girls around my age trying :thumbup: x


----------



## twilightgeek

heyy welcome :) i'm 20 too! :) i know it is reassuring to see girls our age trying :) :dust:


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

twilightgeek said:


> just over a week till i'm testing :)

Yay! Not long to go. Any symptoms? 
I spent last night in hospital :( bad reaction to antibiotics for a skin infection on y hands. Never felt so bad, thought I was at deaths door but 1 good throw up and boom! Gone. Weirdest thing ever. 
How r we all. Welcome miss Hollie, join our club, we fail and prevail together :)


----------



## twilightgeek

not that i can notice but trying not to spot this time round only obvious thing thats changed is texture and quantity of cm! i'm sorry if tmi but i'm not feeling it this month :) mind you i really was hoping last month with all the symptoms an stuff and nothing happened so maybe... a glimmer of hope i may be one of these that doesnt get symptoms full stop  wishful thinking eh? any symptoms for you? :) xx


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Not really been looking this time around. Got that funny coloured tp when I wipe again, more cm than normal but I do think I missed THE day this month. Mind I'm only like 4 or 5 dpo so not expecting much anyway


----------



## Sweety212

Hey ladies; Sorry I haven't updated lately. I still haven't gotten aunt flow yet... My friend came over &she gave my dear hubby her 24 hr stomach bug (vomiting, watery diarrhea tmi) &I had to take care of him,He is now feeling better however NOW for the past 24 hrs I've been feeling so sick! Nausea, back ache, stomach ache, decrease in appetite, sleeping all day trying to keep the bug away.. but no diarrhea nor vomiting. I still don't feel that well at all. Is Hopefully I feel better soon"/ Do you ladies think I caught the bug also, or is this other symptoms I SHOULD be concerned about? Any whom, how have u ladies been feeling? Any updates?


----------



## MissHollie

Thank you :D

I'm off to the doctors soon to see whats going on with my cylce as aunt flow hasn't came since January :nope: quite nervous but hopefully there's nothing to worry about! x


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Sweety212 said:


> Hey ladies; Sorry I haven't updated lately. I still haven't gotten aunt flow yet... My friend came over &she gave my dear hubby her 24 hr stomach bug (vomiting, watery diarrhea tmi) &I had to take care of him,He is now feeling better however NOW for the past 24 hrs I've been feeling so sick! Nausea, back ache, stomach ache, decrease in appetite, sleeping all day trying to keep the bug away.. but no diarrhea nor vomiting. I still don't feel that well at all. Is Hopefully I feel better soon"/ Do you ladies think I caught the bug also, or is this other symptoms I SHOULD be concerned about? Any whom, how have u ladies been feeling? Any updates?

Yeah that things going around. 2 ppl in my work have had it so it's not looking hopeful. I'm hoping the flu jab is gonna keep me healthy. Lol. Your symptoms are a bit of both. Could be either, sucks how life does these things to us. I'm not trying to look for signs this month, waiting for them to come to me. Woke up this morning after one hell of a dream and went ' oh! Vivid dream' then mentally slapped myself for thinking it. Lol. Dont be disheartened hollie, there could be anything stopping you OV. Mine was a weight issue. Lost half a stone and that was it. Stay positive :) Only a couple days till testing for twilight :) 
Fx for all of us.


----------



## twilightgeek

haha yep :) sighh not excited this month though :/ but on a positive mental attitude note this time last month i had af cramps starting like 4 days before af was due and atm i have nothing :) maybe a sign but apart from that i literally have nothing else :) gl girls testing the 6th ^_^


----------



## twilightgeek

nope i'm out :/ she hit this morning :/ third time lucky eh? meh


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Damn it! :hugs: Well I have like 3 or 4 days till she's due. I wanna test but I know I shouldn't. Grrrr


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

I tested :( BFN! :( hate my body lol


----------



## twilightgeek

hey :) your not out till the witch and i hope its your third time lucky! :) sighh was gutted had no signs she was coming or anything :( i normally have cramps for like 3 days before it happens but no :/


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

She definitely does this shit on purpose. I have no pains Yet for AF but I'm eating ALOT! Lol


----------



## twilightgeek

:) all my fingers and toes crossed :) you this month me next month please! ^_^
you can be our hope ;)


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Too much pressure! Lol. I'm not feeling it at all tho :(


----------



## Mommibri

Hi my name is Brianna and im 20 also!! Im ttc and this is my first month! Im on CD 3...


----------



## twilightgeek

hey brianna :) same cycle day as me ^_^ and keash no pressure at all :) but be warned your before me :) you deserve your :bfp: before me! :)


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Why am I before you? Lol. Youve had more cycles than me and your cycles are like a week before me too. Lol. Well the witch is due today so we will see. Fx
Hey brianna, welcome to our world :)


----------



## twilightgeek

:) youve been trying longer than me :) all be it only a month extra but hey and literally on the edge of my seat for you! FX'd! :dust:


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Don't cuz ur making me nervous! Lol. No signs of AF yet but no signs of BFP either. I'm like 15dpo now do surely I'd have something. Think I'm just getting my hopes up cuz AF is late! 
Think I'm getting a yeast infection tho, loads of CM and really itchy. Read somewhere that was a symptom and I have never had it b4 in my life. 
I'm testing with FMU so I'll update


----------



## twilightgeek

:) any update hun? :) no pressure at all! here whether you are or aren't pregnant :)


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Still a bfn this morning but I'm pushing 3 days late now. Surely I'd have a BFP by now if I was. No symptoms. Got bad AF type cramps this morning and just coming back now. Really tired but I'm doing 12hr shifts. No bb pain no nothing. I dunno :(


----------



## twilightgeek

:) some women dont get their :bfp: till there like 3 weeks late :) not over till its over :) and theres always next month if this ones out ;) :hugs:


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

I just want my body to hurry up and decide what it's doing, I'm in limbo ATM


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Tested this morning. Sstill :BFN: :( no :witch: either. No symptoms of either lol


----------



## twilightgeek

:) keep your chin up hun :) any updates? :)


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Still no AF. Still bfn. Figure this one out lol


----------



## twilightgeek

under any stress apart from this? hmmm weird! :) go see a doctor and DEMAND bloods? :)


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

No I don't think so, don't feel stressed anyway. I'm off on Monday so gonna try and go then. Maybe I just didn't ov this month which is worse I guess. For no symptoms anymore either. Really thought this was it :( 
Hate my body! Lmao


----------



## twilightgeek

hey dont hate your body it'll do what we all want them to one day! ^_^ and ok hun keep me updated :) maybe it is your bfp and your one of those women who only show up on bloods! :) fingers x'd!


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Is that true? R there some women like that?


----------



## twilightgeek

yep :) some women dont know till they get bloods :) any news? :)


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

So AF showed up last night...... Boo :(


----------



## twilightgeek

awww hun :( august ftw!!!! :hugs:


----------



## twilightgeek

right so ovulation has happened now fx'd :) and sit and wait


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Awesome. 2ww dust for ya! :) fx'd xx


----------



## twilightgeek

i miss us talking :/ my body is playing tricks on me :/fed up 
sore boobs,
sicky feeling 24/7
sense of smell on overload
emotional and stressed all the time
constant cramping :/ meh it wont be anything but its annoying me i have these when i wont be eggo preggo :/ i give up


----------



## kpk

Good luck twilightgeek :) I'm 21 and this is my first cycle ttc. I've managed not to test yet, but tomorrow morning is 15 dpo, wish me luck! Also, I've had some cramps too, but they're different than AF cramps. If you've ever experienced bladder cramps, that's more of what I've been getting off and on for the past couple days.

I'm so glad to see other girls near my age! Good luck!


----------



## twilightgeek

hey welcome kpk :) good luck you may be our first bfp :) haha sighh feels like i'll never see those two lines appear meh august sucks end of everything bad has happened this month


----------



## kpk

Negative, ghost rider. I feel a lot more bitter than I expected toward the hoard of girls from my high school that got pregnant by "missing a couple pills" I thought that if you had sex unprotected, you either died, or got pregnant, then died. Haha!:haha:

I hope it starts looking up for you!


----------



## twilightgeek

sighh i wish it was that simple :/ 3months in doesnt look like its ever going to be that easy :/ meh think i have the negative bug :( AUGUST SUCKS


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Miss us talking too. No news? Going for a new tactic this month. BD'ing every other day cuz my body isn't going to play ball and OV on the right day by my calendar. If this doesn't work then I'm going to DE. Should not b this hard at our age. There's like 5 of us and nothing!! BOO! :( 
Miss u guys. GL
LY all :)


----------



## twilightgeek

zero news :/ apart from all the symptoms from the first month with the added extra of constant cramping for 3/4 days now :/ meh idk what to think anymore :( fed up.com


----------



## kpk

My cramps have come and gone, I've been obsessively reading the symptoms threads, and I've seen a few women that say the months they got their positives, they didn't have a whole lot of symptoms. I think ovulation symptoms are what is reported by a lot of people. Chin up!


----------



## kpk

I'm completely out this month.:shrug:

Here's to September!! :happydance:


----------



## twilightgeek

aww hun hope your ok :) sighh three days till testing but i'm not feeling it this month still got that constant pain just above my belly button :/ meh oh well


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

GL with ur testing hun
Fx for u :)
Stay positive


----------



## kpk

It ain't over till she shows her ugly face! :hugs:


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Any news twilight?


----------



## twilightgeek

Well she hasn't shown up so idk yet :) we'll see within the next few days I suppose :)


----------



## kpk

Fingers crossed!


----------



## twilightgeek

I'm out :) but in a great mood coz I passed my driving test today!!!!


----------



## kpk

:( Here's to September! Congrats on passing your test!


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Congrats! Yup September it is now.


----------



## kpk

Just checking in because I haven't heard from you girls in a while! Hope everything is going well! DH's birthday is tomorrow, so he'll be lookin' for some birthday lovin' lol. Good thing, too. I'm Oing between the 8th and 13th! :happydance:

He saw the preseed and all the applicators, and it was just too much for him. I had to take it back to the store. I'm taking some robitussin, though. I feel sneaky, but I want this to be "the month" for all of us! I'm looking forward to being preggo at Christmas! (Hello Christmas goodies!)

Here's to a long and agonizing TWW :wacko:


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

GL to you lovely. NO news from me, dont even know what dates I'm on. Lol. I'm wondering about twilight. She's usually here lol


----------



## kpk

Maybe she's just taking a break. The internet can drive you crazy! When is AF due for you Keash?


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

im not entirely sure, last month was like a 6 week cycle so could be anytime between now and next month., lol


----------



## twilightgeek

hey girlie's :) not been on for a while went on holiday for a week from september 4th - 11th so only just got back  spent two days in hospital on holiday after collapsing just after getting to hotel so holiday was a bit hectic and glad i took out health insurance :) also got engaged ^_^ big fat ring on my finger haha spoilt much? holiday and engagement?  haha no idea when i O this month :) tbh ive stopped tracking and just having lots of sexy times anyway :) haha just hope this month is THE month :) for all if not one of us :) love you girls sorry i havent spoken in ages! xxx


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Congrats! Spoilt biatch! Lmao. Hopefully this it then, looks like your luck is in at the minute lol :)


----------



## twilightgeek

haha i'm not counting on it anymore >.< ive given up believing i can conceive sureley for a healthy person under 30 it should take as long as it has for us all ? :/ meh but hey maybe one day i'll have a baby but for now loosing hope if i am completely honest!


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

I hear ya. There's that saying, if u stop looking for love then love will find u. I know from experience that's true, maybe tesame applies for the stalk. Stop looking and he'll come eventually lol


----------



## kpk

Eeek! Congratulations! I hope you're doing okay after collapsing/wasn't anything serious? Might be a good idea to hold off on ttc anyway so you can plan a wedding! Don't give up hope, though!:happydance:


----------



## twilightgeek

haha :) yeah i think i'ma give up on trying and see what happens :) just enjoy myself :) i'll still chat to you girls though!


----------



## twilightgeek

anything up guys were extremely quiet on here recently :( i dont like it!


----------



## kpk

I'm trying not to throw myself into full neurosis, lol.

I'm about 10 dpo, af due Monday and the sides of my boobs hurt, I'm tired, and I've had stomach cramps and gassss. 

I don't know what to think, because dh has had similar symptoms, and I don't think he's knocked up, lol. I think we have a stomach bug.


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Yeah my OH has it too. AF showed up on Sunday so once again my cycle has its own plans lol. Got a promotion so I'm all work atm, don't have time to be pg now :(


----------



## twilightgeek

sighh :/ i think were giving up too if eggo is not preggo this month then its back on birth control :/ because of wedding plans and moving in its one or the other for a while :/ sighh


----------



## kpk

Congrats on your promotion Keash! You two have a lot going on right now! Can you send your unused baby dust my way?? lol Have you set a date for the wedding Twilight?


----------



## twilightgeek

sending the dust your way ;) and yep 29.12.2014 :) is the date :) haha


----------



## kpk

twilightgeek said:


> sending the dust your way ;) and yep 29.12.2014 :) is the date :) haha

Haha, that took me a second. Dang euro calendar  Right before new year's eve, how romantic!

Well, I can't thank you enough for your babydust! It stuck this time :) I got a 7 am phone call from my sister in law who demanded I take a test because she found out she was pregnant with her son two years ago today. :bfp: 

***Rant***
I'm in complete shock and DH took it.... horribly. I had this whole thing planned where I was going to do some elaborate thing and tape his reaction to the news- and thank god I didn't. He flipped. He refused to acknowledge the test was positive then said "You better not be pregnant." He's in shock, I know, but I wanted the whole movie scene where he gets all excited. It's not like I jumped this on him. We were trying for a baby! I don't know what else he expected!! I hope things are better when he wakes up (He's 3rd shift) I can't stop crying right now and I have class in an hour. I feel like he stole my thunder with his shitty attitude. Just this morning (before I told him the news) he came home and kissed my belly and said "good morning baby."

Ugh. :cry:


----------



## twilightgeek

CONGRATS HUN! and what a douche! if you were trying whats his problem? :/ that totally sucks! :( *big hugs* sent your way and hope things get better!! :( keep your chin up hun 

Yeah right before new year :) its the same date my grandma and grampa got married and my mum and dad so i thought i'd follow suit ;) :)


----------



## kpk

That is so sweet, it would be cute to do a three-generation wedding/anniversary photo the day of as a keepsake :)

DH came around and apologized. We had some unexpected bills last month due to a cancer scare/crohn's disease scare (he's got digestive problems). And he was freaking out at work all night about how we don't have any money and he walked through the door and I hit him with "We're going to have a baby!" 

I think he had a stroke, based on his reaction, haha. He calls me his preggo now and is all of a sudden very concerned with what I'm eating. Ugh.


----------



## twilightgeek

aww at least he's come round quick :) sighh ive been feeling all weird this month :/ strange cm and stuff and cramping today aswell i never get that before af is due :S so idk whats up with me due on next week so we'll wait and see i suppose. and i wish we could do the picture thing :/ my grandma died 2 years ago this october :/ sighh i wish she'd be there if i'm honest but shes watching me i know :)


----------



## kpk

I didn't have any symptoms worth noting, I had stomach cramps and what was almost diarrhea at like 8 dpo that could have actually just been something I ate because DH had the same thing. I had light cramps the day before I tested, so 10 dpo. AF isn't due until monday, so you might be in this month :winkwink:

I'm sorry to hear about your grandma, everyone in my family has children really young, so my grandparents are Dh's parents' age.


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Damn! I've missed so much :( just reading ur comments and I'm like smile, frown, smile, frown lol. Congrats on the preggoness lol. So happy for u! We'll have virtual pregnancies along with you :)


----------



## kpk

Thank you for your support!:cloud9:

I won't ditch you guys for the preggo forums! DH is getting really excited now, he calls me his preggo wife and keeps telling me to eat this/drink that/go to bed! lol He came home from work this morning and it was 65 degrees F (18.3 c) in the house with the fan on and he was like "What the hell, aren't you freezing!" and turned off the fan. I about died of heatstroke, lol. Thank God I'll be preggo in the Winter!


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

hey! 18 degrees is like a hot summer in this country! lmao!


----------



## kpk

I'm jealous! We've had record droughts and all my plants burned up in the heat this year :(


----------



## twilightgeek

:) 18 degrees is a scorching summer where i am >.< haha right by the coast so we get all the awful weather :/ sighh so happy one of us is eggo preggo ;) at least we can pretend to be going through the same :) or learn about going through it before it happens to us :) according to my calender i am due this week on wed i think :S not sure though haha stopped caring anymore :/ i want a babba but i wanna get married its not fair! if i'm honest i'd rather have babba but oh wants to get married first :/ sighhh


----------



## kpk

I know where you're coming from! I want this baby badly (and DH has now progressed to full over-the-moon excited status, I just had to pee on a stick and let him watch it turn positive) I'm just so worried that something will go wrong. It seems like it was too easy, and it doesn't feel real.


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Don't be in the mindset that something will go wrong, I know it's hard not to but 
But everything will be fine ;)


----------



## twilightgeek

hmm witch where are you.... two days late and dont wanna get excited coz when i do she always shows up!


----------



## kpk

When are you planning on testing??


----------



## twilightgeek

I have no idea 3 days late now did a test as a joke with oh day before I was due but that was at night so I suppose doesn't count so I think I'll wait till tomorrow/tuesday then test I suppose I refuse to get excited! Cos she'll show her ugly face! How's pregnancy going for you you lucky thing?


----------



## kpk

Oh, I'm so excited to hear how it goes, I'm rooting for you!!

It's been okay so far. I've been trying to eat little things throughout the day to keep nausea away, I haven't had any morning sickness or anything. My boobs feel really hard and they're sooo sore. 

You girls will be the first to see my 10 week scan pictures! I'm dying over here waiting for the appointment. I haven't felt very attached yet, but my mom and I watched "What to Expect When You're Expecting" last night. It's a comedy about 5 different pregnant women and their experiences. One miscarries. I was completely overcome, my first thought was "I won't let that happen to my Graham!" Which made me kind of laugh, because I have been thinking about Graham for a boy, and it was just so automatic, like my brain already decided for me that it's a boy, and his name is Graham.


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

That's soo cute! Yh that's definitely got to be his name, ur subconscious chose it for you. Excited to see piccies. Think I'm in my OV days at the minute. Hard to keep track. Lol xx


----------



## twilightgeek

cute name!! :) sighhh 4 days late.... i'm never this late! only ever a day or two or two days early! should i be excited yet?


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

I say test! I know it's easy for me to say but good luck comes in 3. Maybe the 3 of us will get it :)


----------



## twilightgeek

that would be amazing! haha sighh cant sleep and yet during the day when i need to be awake at uni i'm shattered!


----------



## kpk

Sheesh twilight, what's the hold up?? 

I don't want to drive you absolutely bonkers, but I got my bfp at 10 dpo and had the same thing the week after I found out. Up all night, tired all day. It's got something to do with your progesterone surging at night. 

:happydance: I feel a :bfp: coming on!!:happydance:


----------



## twilightgeek

i know i know i just dont wanna pee on that stick and it be negative :/ dont think i could take it :/ sighh i will bite the bullet today! and test :) fingers crossed. sighh just had 8 hours straight sleep literally just woke up an my body feels like it hasnt slept :/ weird vivid dreams


----------



## twilightgeek

Negative test :/ still no witch fml


----------



## kpk

Damn. Could it be stress related? I've taken vitamin b to get af to come. Might be with it to end the waiting game. If you are preggo, the b vitamin usually has folic acid, too. So its a win win


----------



## twilightgeek

:/ sighh i really wanted to be preggo :( still getting abnormal cm :/ and no witch and tired alllllll the time :( why does this have to be so hard?


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

I know! Just want us all to go through this together. Found out today my mum is having a girl! Not sure how I feel right now :$


----------



## kpk

I'm sorry Keash, I know that feeling, and it's a tough place to be. Fingers crossed :)


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Yeah. Oh well. Always look on the bright side of life. Lol
How u feeling?


----------



## twilightgeek

day 6 no witch :/ when do i wait to do another test? :/ sighh


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Well when I was 3 days late I tested everyday until AF came but just kept the mindset it would b negative


----------



## twilightgeek

guess who got a faint pos test this morning ^_^


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Oh for goodness sake :( Don't get me wrong, I'm SO happy for u but a little sad now :( Congrats tho!!


----------



## twilightgeek

sorry hun :(


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Don't be sorry! I'm really happy for u! Fx everything goes perfect. How'd the OH take it? Xx


----------



## twilightgeek

i am sorry though :/ you should be WAYYY before me anyway ::hugs:: bleurgghh i feel poop and oh took it well he's ecstatic :)


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Oh that's so good. R u getting a real positive now or is it still faint? X


----------



## twilightgeek

I dont know scared to test incase it disappears :( sighh probably will later though or tomorrow morning! Anything for you yet?


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Nope. Had some real weird cm the past couple days but could b me OV. We've bd'd every other day since the witch left so FX. Ur so brave, I'd b testing every day!!


----------



## twilightgeek

:) its gotta be your turn :) good luck comes in threes remember :) and all three of us being eggo preggo would be amazeballs! :)


----------



## kpk

Erhmagherd! Lol i leave for a couple days and twilight goes and gets knocked up? ? Congratulations! ! Ahhh! I'm so happy! Any idea when you're due?


----------



## twilightgeek

Haha yep ^_^ according to my figuring out I'm due June 6th :)


----------



## kpk

The June mommies-to-be have started a group on facebook if you're interested. You'll have to add Michelle Cluff as a friend (https://www.facebook.com/MichelleECluff) and message her that you'd like to be added. It's a private group, so nothing shows up on anyone else's feed. :thumbup:

Keash, I'm praying for you! Double doses of babydust! Good things come in threes!!!:happydance:

I don't know what the deal with my ticker is. It's showing I'm 5 1/2 weeks, but I'm really 6 today. Idk.


----------



## twilightgeek

Ok I might Do that when are you due? And I took another test and it was darker than the last one !! Yay


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Well 2 out of 3 ain't bad :) 
I'm still remaining hopeful now that u 2 r gonna leave me :( lol
June babies.... Awwwww lovely summer babies. Not great with the heat though lmao


----------



## Sweets91

Wow! So happy ive found girls my age! was really beginning to think i was the only one! Me & partner have been TTC for over a year! :( but this month i got my first positive ovulation test! :) soo really got my hopes up for this month but trying not to! AF is due friday (12th) so hopefully it doesnt show up!!5 days to go! currently 9DPO and although trying not to symptom spot ive noticed i feel abit dizzy and always tired. (TMI WARNING).. I have had really thick white CM this month dont know if this is a sign or not? xxxxxx


----------



## twilightgeek

Hey I AM NOT LEAVING YOU! and welcome sweets!


----------



## Sweets91

Okay now i have read through all of this i am feeling very worried! i have been trying for over a year and its happend for u all so quickly! Twilight ive noticed that youve had symptoms before but had BFN's was anything symptom wise different this month u got your BFP? Also with our ages do any of you have any worries about telling Parents, Or MIL or FILs? xxxxxx


----------



## twilightgeek

I am worried about telling everyone coz of how young I am :/ but hey I'm a worry wart haha as for different symptoms this month the only noticeable one was the cm creamy and then when aunt flo didnt turn up it was when I started noticing more haha


----------



## Sweets91

Me too! Such a worrier! Its annoying because i know 40 year old mums that are druggys and rubbish mums and 16/17 year old mums that are perfect and would do anything for their child, you really cant judge a mum by their age. I am sure you will be a great mum, i think it really makes you appreciate it more as youve been trying, rather then it just happening. Oh this gives me hope as (TMI WARNING) lots of creamy white discharge after ovulation and still now but some websites told me that was a sign i was pregnant and others that it was a sign i was defo not preg! but i have your say now lol. Bet your soo excited!!:baby: i am so jealous lol! have you told everyone yet or are you waiting? have you bought anything yet? xxxxxx:happydance:


----------



## twilightgeek

haha no not bought anything yet! i dont wanna jinx it ! haha and i've told my oh (obviously) and one friend  thats it gah i really dont wanna tell my mum :/ she'll go mad and give me the whole "your still at uni" blah blah blah :( but i know for a fact i could do uni and motherhood ;) i'm strong like that and not just that with family history like mine i'd rather start younger than they expect! my mum, gran, great gran etc etc every woman on my mums side has had to have a historectomy by the time they were 32/33 :/ and i want a big family so i dont want to miss out! haha


----------



## kpk

Due June 2nd :) Welcome Sweets!

Just so you know, I have a friend who got pregnant in her teens, then had to try for over a year when she met her husband to have baby #2 She's due in April! (age 23)

We've told the whole family, but we've always been kind of "mature" for our age. I moved in with DH at 17 after High School because my parents moved across the state and we got married at 19 and 21, bought our house at 20 and 22- we're now 22 and 24. (I turned 22 on Wednesday) We got happy tears from everyone except my grandparents, who had to be reassured that I graduate college in May, and the baby is coming in June, haha. (Everyone in my family had babies before 25, and before they got a degree) Hats off to you twilight, for taking on a baby and uni. That takes guts!

(I stole your ticker, twilight!)


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

If sweets gets bfp before me I'm gonna freak!! Lmao OJ. My mum will b the first person I tell but not for reasons you would expect but that's another long complicated story. Yeah I moved out when I was 17 and I've never been happier, oh is 32 but I'm a very mature 21. Lol. The positive baby dust is flowing. I'm still bding just incase my cycle is fucked up this month. No loop holes this time!! Lol


----------



## kpk

Good luck girls!!

June Babies!!

:dust:


----------



## twilightgeek

my lord :/ my boobs hurt today :( and fmu didnt bring up the awesome lines i was hoping for infact i think last nights was darker than this mornings lines >.< gah should not have bought ebay cheapies they are POOP!


----------



## Sweets91

Keash u will defo get a BFP before me! This will be like my 18th cycle lol! Twilight invest in one of the more expensive ones now like clear blue or something..ooh your all very mature compared to me , I live at home at the moment but finish my course in May so a BFP now would mean I could finish my course before I'm even due than have a few months with baby alone before I start my next course (childcare if your wondering, aiming to be a primary school teacher)!so October BFP would be perfect for me! I know my mum will understand I don't think I would ever tell anyone we were trying but shouldn't be any problems when everyone finds out. Xxx


----------



## twilightgeek

Hey I'm aiming to be a primary school teacher too! And clear blue digital tests give you so much reassurance! Haha yay!


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

What were u testing with in the first place? I have eBay cheapie a but they're the same as the ones you get in the hospital so thought they'd be ok, now I'm not so sure. I'm doubting :( lol
Don't panic, ur still preggo. Go get a CB, and see if u can post pics :)


----------



## twilightgeek

EBay cheapies I bought were the flimsy cardboard like ones :) and I did a clear blue one gonna brave it and tell mum today and show her the test at the same time sighh scared! How are ya keash ?


----------



## Sweets91

Aw good luck Hun let me know how u get on! Ooh are u?! I've always wanted to be a primary school teacher , but my course means 750 unpaid hours work with all ages which is annoying as I only want to work with a certain age :( let me know how your mum takes it. Did u have any post ovulation symptoms this month u got ur BFP? Xx


----------



## kpk

I took a first response early result at 11 dpo and got a fairly dark line. I think it's worth the money. 

Twilight- my boobs have hurt the whole time and now (tmi) my nipples are always "at attention" haha! It feels like I've got two bags of sand attached to my chest.


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

I'm good twilight. Feeling down but nothing a massage and hair cut wont fix, planning on looking after me and maybe the universe will do the same. Lol. Many symptoms yet. Good luck with telling ur mum! 
How is everyone else?


----------



## twilightgeek

right told my mamma :) went ok but she soon came round to it my dad was better than my mum from the outset  ( considering both dont know i was ttc i think it went realllllly well!) the one person i am having a panick attack about is my gramps :/ which i'm putting off till ive seen a doctor to confirm pregnancy :/ but mum says as long as i tell him what i told her he'll be fine :) sighhh :)


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

There u go!! I'd b terrified of telling anyone until I passed the crucial first trimester. When r u seeing the dr?


----------



## twilightgeek

dont know yet as soon as i can get in to see her probably :/ and i thought i'd tell some close people incase anything does happen :/


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

I know u probably wanna tell the whole world! I say I wouldn't tell anyone but I know I probably would tell everyone that would listen lol


----------



## twilightgeek

lol :) the witch come yet? :) any signs <3 would be awesome for you to be here with me too taking the journey!


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

NO!! :( Nothing yet. No signs either really but i've been flat out with work and this NVQ im doing so im not noticing much. Actually forgot to eat yesterday, its getting serious. lol
I'm hoping that all this work im doing will take my mind off it and then it's like BOOM ........Preggo. lol
How're u feelign?


----------



## twilightgeek

feeling ok :) sore boobs but apart from that and occasional crampyness which gets be worried there is nothing telling me i'm eggo preggo sighh still panicking slightly though but i think i will till a doctor confirms it! haha


----------



## Sweets91

I think I'm out this month :( AF not due till Friday but woke up this morning with AF sorta belly twinges I get a little before period.. :( really hope not though! Xxx


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Aww sweets :( we've had enough bad luck lol 
I've no signs of anything so I think it'll be me and u again next month 
Chin up :)

Twilight stop panicking. Everything is fine :)


----------



## twilightgeek

Love you girls sighh you'll be soon you deserve babbas so much! What's worrying me more now is doctor wont even see me till 7th November :( what if it all goes wrong before then? Gah panicky


----------



## Sweets91

Don't worry keash November will be our month :baby: still fx for us this month tho its not over till AF shows ! and apart from being bloated I haven't had any more AF symptoms .. Soo hope it doesn't come on Friday :/ .. Oh dear why so long? Someone I know found out she was pregnant a few weeks ago rang her doctor and got a dating scan a week later! That is very frustrating but don't worry nothing will happen in that time!! You and little bean will be fine :) I know how you feel though I will be worrying until I give birth lol! Xxx


----------



## Sweets91

Keash when are you due AF ? And when are you testing? Xxx


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

I'm due in 4 days I think which is Sunday? My gonna test until I'm late. Last month I tested from 19 dpo until AF came and it killed me! When r u testing?
Twilight! Nothing will go wrong! Stop doing this to yourself. U and baby will be fine. I'm calling it lucky until u find out sex an decide a name lol


----------



## twilightgeek

Haha I hope I'll be alright and keash that's not gonna happen coz I'm not finding out the sex untill it comes out in June!! And no idea but apparently my doctors don't touch you till your 8-10 weeks :/ sucks


----------



## twilightgeek

I'm not finding out sex team yellow FTW! And my doctor just doesn't touch anyone till they are 8-10 weeks :/ sucks sorry for posting this twice


----------



## kpk

I won't be seen until November 8th, and unless they have an issue at that appointment, I won't be scanned until 20 weeks. All my friends seem to get dating scans immediately, too. I guess you just have to pretend that you have no idea when you conceived or tell them you've had cramping and bleeding. Take a deep breath, Twilight. It's going to be a long ride! I wanted to wait to find out, too, but DH would die not knowing, lol.


----------



## kpk

Keash and Sweets- I didn't have any "pregnancy" symptoms before my bfp. I think those get read into way too much. The only reason I tested before I was late was because my SIL was annoying the hell out of me and I took the test to show her that I wasn't pregnant this month. Yeah... I showed her... lol.


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Lmao. That's so funny! Imagine ur face!! Lol. Can't believe u guys don't wanna kno!! I'd wanna know straight away!! Lol


----------



## Trying4Three

Hi guys,
I've been stalking :haha: I am trying to concieve my third. I'm 20, 21 in march and been trying for 6 months!! I need a buddy :( been doing this thing solo and its taking its toll. Who's not preggers yet?


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

That'll be me and sweets. lmao
Twilight and kpk just got their :BFP: :)


----------



## kpk

Welcome, trying! This is the group to join, we're on a roll, Keash and Sweets will be preggers any day now :happydance:

I just remembered, I did take robitussin for a couple days when ttc in Sept. Maybe it helped?


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

I don't even know what that is?! Lol


----------



## Trying4Three

LOL! Yay! So am I in? Looks like a fun group to join! I hope you guys get your :bfp: soon and congrats to the ones that already have! :happydance: That would be pretty cool if the cough syrup helped but that stuff is gross!


----------



## Sweets91

I think its a cough medicine with ingredients in it that thins something in your cervix area making easier for sperm to 'get in' i THINK lol! Keash i am due AF friday/saturday so not testing until it doesnt show.. too many months ive tested and tested and 1. i cant take the dissapointing and 2. i cant afford it lol!! Twilight you are crazy! i would want to know the sex the day i get my BFP let alone waiting until you give birth lol! wish i had the willpower though as it would be so special to wait until the day, i suppose finding out halfway through is a bit like knowing what your xmas present is before xmas day lol! 

Trying4three Welcomeee :) its me & keash .. ive been TTC for about a year and a half lol! what cycle day are you? and how many DPO? fingers crossed for u! 

btw girls (all of u) is anyone hoping for a specific sex? or just a healthy baby any sex will do? xxxxxxx


----------



## Sweets91

Also are we allowed to share names? lol calling people by their username seems silly & hard to remember lol! xxx


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Yeah we have a lot of fun here trying4three. lol
Funnily enough i had a cough last week so i started taking cough medicine, bang over my OV days!!
That's crazy if it actually works, that sounds like BS!! lmao

Sweets i say we both test on tuedayif AF doesnt show?! That way were both a couple days late. We'll face the disappointment together i we have to. lol

I always open a xmas present on xmas eve so waiting 9 months to find out the sex is not possible. lmao

I dunno the rules on name sharing but what the worst that could happen. I'm Kinesha.... HI :wave:


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Oh and btw, i want a boy first and a girl second in an ideal world but i would be really happy with either. Beggars cant be choosers. lmao


----------



## Sweets91

LMAO!! Im Hannah, yes defo test tuesday! although if i have no AF by tuesday then ill b shocked cause im normally like clockwork so fingers crossed i still have no AF by then :) praying for us both to get BFP :)
Im the same prefer a boy first but still be over the moon with either 
xxx


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

All we can do is hope. Lol. Wanna test earlier?


----------



## Trying4Three

:hi: Im Karina! & yes it does! Hope you guys get your :bfp: soon! :dust: to all!


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Aww what a lovely name!!
:dust: right back at ya :)


----------



## twilightgeek

i'm emily :) and sighh i have had the best day ever today with my mum :) pram shopping ^_^ i know its early but hey while i'm preggers theres xmas and my 21st which mum wont be buying stuff for me but for babba :) lol sighhh all achey right now silly uterus stretching!

oh and as for baby wise :) as long as its healthy i dont care boy or girl :)


----------



## Trying4Three

Thank you so much and so is your name! :hugs: & its NEVER too early to start shopping for baby!! I did the same thing! Congrats :) :dust:


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Oh yh deffo need to use some of ur own presents up to get stuff for lucky! Smart thinking lovey


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

I'm feeling really restless tonight. Can't sleep. Been in bed for 2 hrs and still nothing. Also I'm soooo warm. Took my temp there and it's low. It's down to 35.9 :( Surely that's not good


----------



## Trying4Three

Awe thats not good :( hope you feel better and are able to get some rest soon!


----------



## Sweets91

I've had a weird day too couldn't sleep last night and this today have had sharp AF pains lasting a couple of minutes at a time but no AF . This is weird as I normally only get pains after or during AF never any warning pains :/ 

Twilight I would be the same buying everything I could lol Team Yellows and creams for u lol!

Keash I've read someone's BFP post on here that said tere symptoms were either feeling hot but low temperature or feeling cold but hot temperature so this could be a sign!! Fingers crossed!! I think I'm going to test Sunday!! Join me? Are u all in England as I know there's lots of different time zones on here xxxx


----------



## Sweets91

Or maybe we can't sleep because the pregnancy surge thing is said to be during the night makin us awake and restless xx FX!! Xxx


----------



## twilightgeek

heyy i cant sleep all the time :) its like the most innapropriate habit :/ my body wants to sleep during the day and then night time comes and WAM i'm on here alnight stalking peoples posts and wondering when i'm gonna sleep! MIGHT BE A GOOD SIGN GIRLIES!


----------



## Trying4Three

LOL thats me too but thats the normal for me :( I still have no AF! Never have wanted it this bad in my life! I wonder when my body is supposed to go back to normal? Anyone else ever have a chemical?


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Yeah the time zone on this thing is ridiculous!! Lmao. 
Yh I think it's only kpk in USA. Not sure??
Yh we'll test Sunday.... Good plan :)
Never had a chemical, is that where ur body thinks its pregnant but actually isn't?!


----------



## Tashabellaaxx

Hiii, i know how you feel.. been ttc for over a year & half! always seem like i have symptoms but always a bfn.. im due monday had quite a few symptoms this month soo hoping for a BFP such a moody emotional mess atm soo fingers crossed! 
Good luck every1!!!!!


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Well most if us that aren't deffo preggo are testing Sunday. Join us?


----------



## Tashabellaaxx

Might just have join yous :) xx


----------



## twilightgeek

Thank you body for the barrage of symptoms today :( good sign I suppose but when your too scared to do anything coz your back hurts doesn't help haha fingers crossed for Sunday girlies


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

I'm sure u must be bricking it :(
Stay calm :)


----------



## kpk

Can't wait until Sunday! :bfp:

I am the only one in the US, I think, too. So I'm a little off in the posts. Welcome new faces! We must be posting enough to push ourselves up the message board.:happydance: 

Twilight, it helped me in the first week to just look at the tests and see that positive whenever I felt doubt. 

I've never had a chemical, but from what I understand, it when an egg implants, but doesn't go on from there. You get just enough hcg to turn a positive, but you've lost the pregnancy by that point. I don't know how long it would take to go back to normal. I would assume once you've completed a period you would be ready to go again.:shrug:

Been nauseous today, uuuugh. So hungry, but nothing sounds good or tastes good, other than peanut butter cookies! Tried to nap, but was too nauseous to sleep. Please god let there only be one baby in there!!!


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

We don't get peanut butter cookies over here so let's hope you mentioning them doesn't start a craving wave! Lol. Yh was really surprised when ppl started posting and it's like wow! This thread is pushing up, lol


----------



## twilightgeek

our post is bumping up! yayyy haha sighh


----------



## Trying4Three

Yes that's exactly what it is. Got positives but then when I went to doctor they said I lost it :( sucks!


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

jesus!! that must be so hard. 
I can't im agine going through that. 
Things will get better. This thread got 2 of us preggo. We'll be next :D


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

I just realised. Twilight and kpk, u guys are only like 4 days apart!! lmao


----------



## Dantz

I know I'm a little late jumping on this thread with ya'll, but here goes nothing! I'm 21 and this is my bf and I's 4th month ttc =/ I'm 4DPO and hating the tww more and more every month. I've noticed that I've been really dizzy and exhausted the last couple of days but it's really early so I'm pretty sure it's all in my head. I've also had mild pain in my ab area (feels like I did an ab workout but I def didn't!) I'm scared to do anything that might ruin this or jinx it :( Hopefully this month will be it for me. I'd love to be able to tell my family on Xmas, but this month is my last chance for that.. Hi everyone :)


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Awww ur only 4dpo, a whle to go yet :(
Well that's what were here for, share ur stories and doubts. We've all done it. Maybe you'll join the other 2 this month same as the rest of us :)


----------



## twilightgeek

i know hahaha i went to tell my best friend today about being pregnant coz she told me first when she was pregnant at 18. went to the pub ordered a coke she asked why i wasnt drinking i just shrugged it off and she ordered a non alcoholic drink to we went and sat down and i went "actually there is a reason behind the not drinking" she said "is it the same reason i'm not drinking emily?!" haha she's 5 days behind me :) we could end up having babies on the same day! i've known her since i was like 10! haha :) sighh i cannot wait now to get me a bump and watch everyone else on here get their own bfps! which you all will soon! <3 sighh over emotional today :)


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

WOW, that's awesome, October is looking to be lucky month for so many ppl. Just had a look there and our thread is top of the ttc buddies list :)
Can't believe how close yous all are, u, ur friend and kpk are all due in the same week!! 
3 days left for me :)
:dust:


----------



## Dantz

maybe this is tmi but today I started getting creamy white CM. Does that mean that I'm not prego?


----------



## twilightgeek

and you will get your bfp :) technically though my month was september  haha coz thats the month i missed ^_^


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Oh yeah, so september is the lucky month :)
Still looking to see if this cough syrup rumour is true, we shall see. lmao


----------



## twilightgeek

haha doesnt hurt to try does it? :) lol sighhh better try and get some sleep i suppose :/ even though my body DOES NOT WANT TO SLEEP!


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

creamy cm is a sign of progesterone levels rising so maybe good sign :)
FX!!


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

You and me both!! Yh get some rest, ur likely gonna need it :)
Be good xx


----------



## Sweets91

Dantz! welcome! the two week wait is so longg isnt it? feels like forever.. i wouldnt worry about CM ive read in lots of places that it can be a good sign.. ive been constantly running to the toilet today (day before AF) as i feel a wet sensation (tmi) but its not AF yet just clear CM that doesnt show on my knickers only to toilet paper :s hmm im not sure. Also had a drink tonight as its my day off tomorrow and im working all weekend and i was drunk after 1 glass! not like me atall! hope thats a sign for me too! xxxxxxx


----------



## Dantz

Okay good, that makes me feel better. Ugh I'm supposed to go to Zumba class tonight and even though working out is good in moderation I'm so nervous to get my heart rate too high and mess it up! Do any of you work out? (I don't, aside from Zumba)


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Yeah everyone has different opinions on CM :nope:
always find it really hard to tell, i wouldnt really go looking for it, just when its totally obvious. I have that 'wet' feeling all the time, never too sure what that is TBH. lol
Sounds good though :thumbup:
Stay positive. :happydance:


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Found this for you :yellow: Just to keep u happy :)


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Dantz said:


> Okay good, that makes me feel better. Ugh I'm supposed to go to Zumba class tonight and even though working out is good in moderation I'm so nervous to get my heart rate too high and mess it up! Do any of you work out? (I don't, aside from Zumba)

Hardly ever :nope:
I even bought the wii fit thing to keep me active but the novelty wore off and now its a dust collector. lol
My works pretty active though so i dont worry about it too much. The more i work out, the bigger my muscles get and im like a tank as it is :haha:


----------



## Sweets91

im ashamed to say i do no exercise whatsoever! lol! keash what have u found? i cant see anything lol! xx


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Hannah r we testing tomorrow? Ur signature says yes :thumbup:


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Sweets91 said:


> im ashamed to say i do no exercise whatsoever! lol! keash what have u found? i cant see anything lol! xx

:yellow: <<< you cant see that?! 
Found it for twilight cuz she's team yellow!!!


----------



## Sweets91

i know! my signature is wrong what it means is im due AF tomrrow (or saturday) im still testing sunday as that will be defo no AF when due! oh i can see that i get it now lol! xxxx


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Oh right, gotcha now. Well sure i like to think that even a faint :bfp: would be possible by now


----------



## twilightgeek

oooh yay how do i do that? :yellow: wooop ^_^


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Pro!! Lol


----------



## twilightgeek

lol :) haha sighh more shopping tomorrow with mum pram shopping me thinks ^_^ haha sighh probably too early but hey :/


----------



## Sweets91

lol i know! im actually too scared to test! i know a BFN this month will kill me as ive been symptom spotting so much! and so hopeful for this month! although as i write this i have a groggy AF feeling in my belly! :( just worked out i am more than likely due saturday not friday as although some cycles have been 27 days most have been 28 so that a whole day before i can get exited about no AF if sunday comes and no AF i am buying a pram lol! Got my hopes up way too much for this month i think! going to be so depressed when i see BFN! So lucky OH is so understanding and comforting .. if i get BFN this month think im going to get back on AC xxxxxx


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

It's never too early. Ur budgeting. Buy something each payday and you'll be we'll prepared by the time :yellow: gets here :D


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

You've lost me with AC??
Don't be upset, chances r that if u get a BFN then so will I. We'll fail together and prevail together!.... Catchy, I like that 1 lol
We'll live out our fantasy pregnancies through these 2 lucky preggos 
:D


----------



## twilightgeek

heyy a dull af feeling doesnt mean your out hun i'm still getting that and i'm 2 weeks late for af tomorrow! so dont count on feelings or signs if your bodies ready it'll be your turn :) if not then take it easy have fun :) try but not so hard to put pressure on yourselves! with me and sam it was sort of i said if it wasnt september then i was going back on the pill and we were wedding planning instead and WAM haha :) sighh i know but not even seen a midwife yet i dont wanna jinx things!


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

See u put :yellow: in ur signature, thief!! Lol.


----------



## twilightgeek

hey i'm no thief you gave it me :ninja:


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Ninja!! Lol. 
I dunno about u guys but I'm pooped so I'm going to try get some sleep. 
No doubt ill be back in an hour or so going 'I can't sleep :(' lol.
Night guys! 
Love u all :)


----------



## twilightgeek

night hun sleep well :) good sign that you cant sleep ;) i can never sleep when i'm supposed to :/ so i'll end up going to sleep at like 1/2 am and then be up at half 7/7ish without fail :/ sigghh i'm turning into a vampire wanting to sleep all day and be up all night ^_^


----------



## Sweets91

AC = Agnus Castus .. saw lots of BFP success stories on here from taking it .. its from holland and barretts sort of herbal tablet thingys. regulate periods increas ovulation and im not really sure jus lots of BFPS LOL! however most BFPS were after3 months non stop taking them and i only did it for one month a gave up because im rubbish lol! however still have some left so going to start again if BFN this month .. and going to try preseed lube xxxxx google agnus castus pregnancy hun very good results xxxx


----------



## kpk

Hopefully we'll have 5 sticky beans at the end of October! (trying4three!!)


I broke down and bought my first baby item on ebay today- a doppler! I should be able to hear bub's heartbeat in 2 weeks! :D


----------



## Trying4Three

I am looking into that agnus castus aka vitex as well and have read so so many good things about it that im excited to try it! Also started taking a bunch of vitamins and drinking green tea which I heard helps :) Cant wait for doctors appointment monday to talk to him about everything to kick off this process. I want a :bfp: that sticks! Still no Af :cry:


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

If I get another :bfn: this month I'm gonna go see dr. It shouldn't take this long at our age! Lol


----------



## Sweets91

Lol I've tried going to doctors but because of my age they didn't take me seriously he was very rude so I filed a complaint and have recently joined a new docs xx


----------



## Dantz

Either you guys get up really early or we're in a different time zone! haha You lucky ducks are testing already.. I'm waiting until next Friday :( Trying to avoid the disappointment this month. And we decided that we'll wait until it's been six months (so after December) before we go to the doctor. I'm worried, too, that they won't take me seriously but more because we're not married than because of my age. There has been a baby BOOM around here with girls that're like 16, so I'm doing okay at 21 lol


----------



## Trying4Three

Awe, dont worry about them judging you guys! Just switch doctors if thats happening for sure! I was pregnant with my first at 17 so I feel so much better walking in there now :haha: We have been trying for like 6 months. It really shouldnt take this long. Im with you on that one! & yeah you guys are all definitely in a different time zone. Im in the U.S. In Florida :happydance:


----------



## Dantz

I don't think mine will, I'm just nervous I guess. And I'm in Nebraska so we might actually be in the same one lol


----------



## Trying4Three

They really shouldnt no matter what your age. Its in the profession.. They have to respect that. As long as you are 18+. Plus I think 20/21 is a good age!!


----------



## twilightgeek

how are we all today :)


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Dante we r in different timezones lol. Couple from USA and the rest r uk :)
Feeling good today. Bit crampy and got that cream cm we were talking about. I live how it's so easy to spout out the grossest stuff that you wouldn't talk about with anyone else on here! Lol
How's the preggos getting on? Xx


----------



## twilightgeek

achey back :/ and not looking forward to work tomorrow :/ 1-9 and a close down with a newbie who doesnt know what he's doing so i'll end up doing heavy lifting etc blah :/ which i dont wanna do but i cant tell them yet till i know for sure i am eggo preggo :( gah :(


----------



## kpk

Keash, I had a bit of it before af was due, but not more than usual. These days, I need a liner. So gross. 

As far as pg symptoms. I'm fine until I get tired. If I nap, I wake up to either gut cramps like I need to go to the bathroom or nauseous.


----------



## Dantz

My cramping is really bad today. It still feels like I did a super hard ab workout. It's more on one side than the other. Is this the same kind of cramping you feel?


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

No mine just feels really tight but when I was lying in bed last night I kept getting twinges in one side, near my kidney but I have bad kidneys anyway do could've been that.
Twilight! DO NOT LIFT ANYTHING!!! Make any excuse u can. It's not worth it


----------



## kpk

Dantz said:


> My cramping is really bad today. It still feels like I did a super hard ab workout. It's more on one side than the other. Is this the same kind of cramping you feel?

I had af cramps in weeks 3,4, and 5. I swore any day the flood gates were going to open. These cramps are like diarrhea, but I've had solid poops (sharing all ):haha:

I don't know about the ab workout feeling, but everyone is different. The only reason I knew I was pregnant was the two little pink lines! :bfp:


----------



## twilightgeek

i'm gonna leave for a while guys :/ sorry


----------



## Dantz

well thanks for answering questions Twilight! Good luck with everything!


----------



## twilightgeek

ive got nothing to be wished luck with anymore :/ actually feel like killing myself


----------



## Dantz

twilightgeek said:


> ive got nothing to be wished luck with anymore :/ actually feel like killing myself


You have next month to be wished luck for. This happens to so many women, and as horrible as it must be, there is ALWAYS time to get back up and try again. You're young, healthy, and soon-to-be fertile. "Don't let the fear of striking out keep you from playing the game." This totally sucks, I'm sure it does, but I refuse to NOT wish you luck, because if you can get preggo once and you've still got your tubes, you can get preggo again:hugs:


----------



## twilightgeek

but whos to say that pregnancy will last :/ what if everytime its like this i cannot cope with this more than once it would physically kill me i feel dead inside already i dont want to be here :/ baby was my motivation and he/she has been ripped away from me like a plaster off a wound


----------



## kpk

Aw, Twilight, I'm so sorry!!:hugs: I understand wanting to leave the group for a while. The only words of comfort I have is that I know quite a few women who have lost their first pregnancy and gone on to have many healthy ones. :shrug:

You are worth so much more than two lines on a test, sweetie. You'll get through this. We love you!


----------



## Sweets91

Twilight! I don't know what's happened all I see is bye baby bean. So gutted for u huni! Wish I was with u so I could give u a massive hug! Babe honestly it won't happen every month it's awful what you've gone through but there's another time when you will get pregnant and when you look in your babies eyes you will know why it never worked/happened with any other month. What's happened babe? Don't leave you girls keep me sane xxxx talking to Someone will help through times like this don't leave and DON'T give up xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dantz

When you are a mom, you're going to have to survive MANY heartbreaks and scary times. Try to think of this as practice for the hardships of parenthood. Reading about how bad you wanted that baby shows that you would be an amazing, loving mother. Don't give up now and let a future baby miss out on such a committed mommy =/


----------



## twilightgeek

started bleeding at 2am this morning and havent stopped since getting realy heavy now :/ had blood tests which confirm the loss :/ sighh i just wanted this time to be my happily ever after but i guess good people never get those eh?


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

I'm really sorry babe. I don't even know what to say. I'm sure u must b heartbroken. I know it sucks and nobody can tell you how you're feeling. Spend some time with the OH. Be together, stay strong and we'll e here if u need us. We love you :)


----------



## Sweets91

Twilight are you okay? Keash has AF shown? 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sweets91

sorry for some reason your two posts wernt shown when i wrote that and i hadnt seen messages so thought you hadnt posted twlight thats why i checked how u were .. but yeah keash same question still stands for u lol .. big hugs to u twilight xxxxx


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

No AF yet :( Nit really thinking about it after twilights news :(


----------



## twilightgeek

no no dont be like that keash you deserve it :) i'm ok today but doctors said there would be no point trying for another anytime within the next 3/4/5 months because i would have a higher risk of miscarriage again :/ sighh so wedding and holiday planning it will be for now still feel sad but trying to think if i hadnt of found out i was pregnant i would have just seen this as a big period so thats what i'm trying to think of it as


----------



## Sweets91

That's a good way to look at it Hun. Hm maybe more risk of miscarraige but also better chance of getting pregnant! My cousin has just given birth to a healthy baby boy conceived a few weeks after she miscarried. But better to be safe and wait suppose ooh a holiday?! Honeymoon or just a holiday? Xxxx


----------



## Trying4Three

Aww! Im so so sorry twilight! Thats what I thought too. I wish I just didnt take the tests so I would just take it as that. Keep your head up and try your best to think positive!! Lots of :hugs:


----------



## kpk

Ehem, sweets and Keash, I remember a Sunday pact being drawn up....

:test:


----------



## Tashabellaaxx

How did the testing go guys! 
Twilight... Sorry to hear of your loss.. Big hugs too you xxxxxx


----------



## Sweets91

I haven't tested! I literally haven't had a late period in my life, always on time like clockwork so now im 2 days late and I Couldn't bear to test now my hopes are up So high lol! I'm gunna wait till I'm a week late (I hope , I don't think I'll hold out lol) xxxx


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

I completely forgot to test. Tomorrow FMU. Promise :)


----------



## Sweets91

Keash are u late for AF? Are u not going crazy with excitement lol?


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

No due today but still nothing. Deffo testing tomorrow


----------



## Sweets91

Eek! I'm too scared to test! Got my hopes up too much! Xx


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Well we'll do it together! :)


----------



## kpk

Lucky October!!


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

We'll all get through this together whether it be pregnancy, ttc or loosing an angel. We're a team :)
Stay strong girls
Love you all <3


----------



## Dantz

I ordered 25 tests online today, and I decided that I'm going to start testing as soon as they get here (probably about two days). But I'm starting to get my normal af symptoms :(


----------



## Trying4Three

I finally got my AF today so praying I will be able to get my :bfp: soon :) :dust: to you all testing soon!!


----------



## Sweets91

I know. It's so nice we all have each other. Dante when is AF due? Xx


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

So work phoned me this morning asking me to go in on my day off so I rushed outta bed and am on route now. Which means..... I forgot to test :(
Tomorrow for sure... If I ever get my day off :(


----------



## kpk

:growlmad:

Fine, tomorrow it is. :happydance:


----------



## Dantz

Sweets91 said:


> I know. It's so nice we all have each other. Dante when is AF due? Xx

My af is due on the 20th (Sat). I just wish that if she was going to come she would do it early that way I can get started for next cycle earlier!


----------



## Tashabellaaxx

Any news guys? Still no AF so hoping I don't at all... Might test 2mz if still nothing... Major nausea today thou! Good licks girlieeessss &#10084;


----------



## Tashabellaaxx

Whopppsss good luck xxxxx


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Yes deffo tomorrow! I have no symptoms tho, we'll none to spk of so I'm expecting a BFN but ill play the game with u guys and do it anyway :)


----------



## Tashabellaaxx

Ahhh well fingers crossed for you! Don't know whether to test 2mz if still nothing don't want the usual disappointment xxxxx


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Told ya, we'll do the disappointment together :)


----------



## Tashabellaaxx

That's a plan then babe, hoping so much for a BFP finally xxxx


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Good plan. Tomorrow it is :)


----------



## Tashabellaaxx

I'm excited & soo nervous! Night sweetie spk to you 2mz & hopefully we both have good news! &#55357;&#56469;


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Just watched 'hat to expect when you're expecting' 
Depressing :(


----------



## Dantz

xxxkeashxxx said:


> Just watched 'hat to expect when you're expecting'
> Depressing :(

I watched that last week and thought the same thing! Except it's hilarious at the same time! (I LOVE Rebel Wilson, though, so maybe that's why I thought so.) I liked how it showed a lot of possible outcomes, though, and wasn't just like "oh everyone gets a baby and everything is so easy!"


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Yeah I know what u mean. Still sucks tho
I'm so mad at myself right now! Every time I feel a pain or twinge or anything I get my hopes up. Same thing every month and I'm always disappointed.
Can't talk to my OH about it cuz he already thinks I'm crazy. Do now I'm lying in bed, crying, alone and mad at myself. 
Self hate and self loathe! 
So emotional :'(


----------



## Sweets91

Hi girls. I'm being very stubborn and refusing to test! This has never happened before normally I am addicted to POAS! But because I've never been late before I'm so excited and really don't want the dissapointment :( ahh don't know what to do! Keash how late r u? This TTC stuff is hard :( xxx


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

I'm 2 days late but being late is normal for me. My cycles go from 27 to 35 days lol

Proof that i tested BFN :(
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0321[1].jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## kpk

:(


----------



## Tashabellaaxx

Ahhh nooo hopefully it's too early for you! Got my BFP today girls!!!! I'm 5weeks on Thursday xxxxxx


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Congrats :) 
U excited?


----------



## Tashabellaaxx

Thank uu babe! 
Yeah, really excited. But scared and hasn't sunk in yet. Sounds mad but haha xxxx


----------



## twilightgeek

i miss you girls :( sighh


----------



## Dantz

so come back to us :) I know it's easier said than done, but we're here whenever you decide you're ready again.


----------



## twilightgeek

:( sighh i dont know even talking about it is still hard :( just want the baby back :(


----------



## kpk

Congrats Tasha!!


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Just pop in whenever u feel like a chat, even if its just about the weather :)
We'll b here for you :)


----------



## Tashabellaaxx

kpk said:


> Congrats Tasha!!

Thank uu hunni! Still doesn't feel real. Apart from me feeling so rough! Haha. Just waitin on gettin my midwife now. How are you feeling? Xxx


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

17 dpo, no AF, crampy, tired and generally just blargh:(


----------



## Dantz

xxxkeashxxx said:


> 17 dpo, no af, crampy, tired and generally just blargh:(

test woman! :)


----------



## kpk

Keash- maybe kick-start with some B vitamin?

Twilight- miss you! Please keep us updated on the wedding!!


----------



## Sweets91

BFP!! Did a cheapy Wednesday night and just done expensive one that tells u the weeks I'm 2-3 weeks (although it says something on the back about doctors will calculate that as 4-5 weeks :s) praying this bean sticks xxx


----------



## Dantz

Sweets91 said:


> BFP!! Did a cheapy Wednesday night and just done expensive one that tells u the weeks I'm 2-3 weeks (although it says something on the back about doctors will calculate that as 4-5 weeks :s) praying this bean sticks xxx

OMG! yayyyy! Go you!


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Congrats sweets!! Ill update title to 3BFP when I get home. This is turning out to be a good month. Well, bittersweet really. Still no news on me. Gonna test with FMU tomorrow :)


----------



## Tashabellaaxx

Congratssss!!! :) Same as me then. :D I'm 5weeks & 1day!
Don't worry hunni it will happen!! Xxxx


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Still BFN for me girls :(


----------



## Sweets91

Okay I'm really confused. Am I 2-3 weeks pregnant or 5 weeks pregnant? And what the hell do I do now? Lol Really had in my head I couldn't have children so not prepared even though been TTC for over a year I sort of gave up hope lol xxxx


----------



## Tashabellaaxx

Sweets91 said:


> Okay I'm really confused. Am I 2-3 weeks pregnant or 5 weeks pregnant? And what the hell do I do now? Lol Really had in my head I couldn't have children so not prepared even though been TTC for over a year I sort of gave up hope lol xxxx

Your 5weeks hunni... Its 2-3 weeks when you concived. But docs work it out frm last period so 5 weeks! Mee to:D 
I know how you feel I thought the same! 
You have many symptoms?? I'm dyin! Aaha... Nausea 24/7 headaches tired & really bad cramps & back pains. Just hopin everythings ok don't have any bleeding soo keep fingers crossed. 
Congrats xxxx


----------



## Sweets91

Thank you huni. thats so weird considering i was pregnant before i even had sex then lol! im not too bad yet get sicky feelings but having actually been sick yet. No back pains but on and off cramping, headaches. think ive got morning sickness to come. joy! i go to tenerife on holiday on tuesday for a week so guna worry about telling parents etc and getting a doctors appointment when im back. xxxxxx


----------



## Dantz

Welp my IC's came today and I got a BFN once again. Since AF was due today and it feels like she'll be here any minute, I'm going to call myself out for this month ='( Bring on month #5


----------



## Tashabellaaxx

Sweets91 said:


> Thank you huni. thats so weird considering i was pregnant before i even had sex then lol! im not too bad yet get sicky feelings but having actually been sick yet. No back pains but on and off cramping, headaches. think ive got morning sickness to come. joy! i go to tenerife on holiday on tuesday for a week so guna worry about telling parents etc and getting a doctors appointment when im back. xxxxxx

No way! That's string haha! Ahhh your lucky, I have all my symptoms really bad been stuck in bed all day today with em :( atleast be worth it in the end! This your 1st? Xxxx


----------



## kpk

Yay! Every time i take a break from bnb one of you turn up pregnant! I promise to disappear when you're ready to test again, keash! LOL


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Lol
Thanks kpk!
There's only a couple of us left now :(


----------



## twilightgeek

:( sighh


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

How u feeling babe?


----------



## twilightgeek

not good :/ i went and got my contraceptive injection yesterday :/ all properly over now :( cant ttc for a few months at least coz my chance of loosing another baby are 50% higher in the first 6 months after :( sighh i cant believe it happened :/


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Well take the time to just be with OH and be a couple, do the holiday, talk weddings and have fun. Live ur life for 6 months then try again. Ill still be here :) lol


----------



## twilightgeek

you'll have your bfp by then hun :) your amazing and deserve it :) sighh


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Well the universe doesn't agree with you! Lol. Got my BFN today. Still no AF. Reaching 10 days late now


----------



## twilightgeek

i didnt get my positive till like 12days late! :) theres still hope theres no witch :) chin up hun


----------



## Sweets91

Twilight I understand upset but any advice help will be appreciated.. Basically I'm in Tenerife and I had intercourse with other 1/2 and bled after ?! It was dark and high up as It didn't come out on tissue paper only on his willy lol (tmi) twilight just wondering really how far gone you was when you bled and was there any pain with it? Keash sounds very hopeful Hun I held off testing and got my BFP if I would have tested before I would have probably got BFN too!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## kpk

Sweets, I haven't had any bleeding, but I've heard of this. You could have had a small bump on your cervix (completely normal and benign) and OH could have irritated it when you dtd. You'll get brief dark blood from that. You could have also had blood already pooled high up (maybe from implantation/a light period that didn't come all the way down) and his weewee (haha) displaced it.


----------



## twilightgeek

sweets my bleeding started at 6 weeks :/ it was nothing like your explaining so i have no advice at all hun sorry :/


----------



## kpk

Twilight, I hope you're doing well! Have you picked out colors for the big day??


----------



## Sweets91

can anyone help me?????????


----------



## Sweets91

Sorry for some reason doesn't see these messages till now, will reply when I get a minute x


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

SOOOOO Update!!
I am now 15 days late. BFN 4 days ago :(
Nauseas ALL THE TIME!!
Really bad heartburn after i eat anything, not normal for me, i never get heartburn
Headaches come and go, not normal for me either, i never get headaches.
Bottom of my stomach looks weird. Hard to explain but from my BBS to belly button is the same as usual but belly button down is more rounded than normal.
Hungry all the time but don't feel like eating, food makes me nauseas.
Feel tired ALL THE TIME but ive hard a really busy month.

Im thinking that my late period could just be down to stress but it's now 7 and a half weeks since my last period and i am never bang on schedule but this is the longest ive ever been without a period. 

Any ideas guys?


----------



## twilightgeek

no idea keash but fingers crossed! and nope nothing planned really :/ cant really plan when i still have uni and all that jazz :/


----------



## kpk

Keash- I have no idea!
Twilight, I understand, I took a semester off for my wedding!


----------



## twilightgeek

:( meh this weeks gonna be hard :/ was meant to be my first midwife appointment this week :/ my friend went for hers today :/ why does this have to be so hard :/ actually want to give up


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Never give up! Life makes us who we are. Be strong!!


----------



## kpk

Okay girls, so I have been really bummed lately b/c all the first tri girls with dopplers have heard their babies by like 8-9 weeks, and here I am, 10w2d and I can't find crap. Dh asked if we could listen in again tonight (Our first appointment is Thursday) and we found it right off the bat! It is so strong, and I know that if the embryo is developing normally by 10-12 weeks, the risk of miscarriage drops significantly. Baby was reading between 165-178 bpm:cloud9:


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Aww that's great news. So far so good for you. FX'd hun


----------



## kpk

Thanks Keash!


----------



## Tashabellaaxx

Ahh I wish I heard my babys heartbeat I'm 8weeks 2mz I have tried with a doppler but no luck, but not goin to worry. Already showing really bad & having lots of symptoms still so I know things are goin ok. Hope you girls are okk! Xxx


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

It probably doesn't seem it but at least you have symptoms. Baba is growing :)


----------



## Tashabellaaxx

Yeah true! Hopefully get to here it soon thou. Xxx


----------



## twilightgeek

congrats girls :/ today was meant to be my first booking appointment :/ why does life have to be so cruel :/ i hate my life


----------



## kpk

:hugs:Twilight, your turn is coming! Don't let your loss overshadow the hope you have for the future.

Tasha- I didn't hear bean until yesterday, and I tried again a few hours later and couldn't hear him. Then again this morning, and could hear him, but it wasn't loud enough to read on the monitor. Patience :shrug:


----------



## Trying4Three

Hey guys, can you let me know what you think about this? I am 7dpo and yesteday I took a test and there was only a shadow of a pink line. :/ I dont want to get excited and it not be it!
https://i49.tinypic.com/10n58wo.jpg


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

I can see a tiny shadow of a line. 2 actually. FXd for u


----------



## Tashabellaaxx

Kpk- I know can't help it! But not tryin now til 10weeks atleast!xxxx 
Twilight- never give up hunni <3 xxxxx
Keash- have you tested again? Fingers crossed for you! Xx


----------



## twilightgeek

:/ meh


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Yeah I tested! Still nothing. I'm having a breakdown now. Had a huge row with my mum and she told me she's not gonna contact me again. So emotional. Been drinking a lot so ant even think straight. I'm a mess right now so don't really know where to go from here! :(


----------



## Trying4Three

AWW Keash! I hope everything gets better for you!! Why would your mother say something like that to you?? Thats not good at all! I have fxd for you! :(


----------



## Tashabellaaxx

Ahhhh keash hunni! Never give up I know it's easier said than done but I was tryin for almost 2 years & goin through tests to see what's up & then I miss a period & get a BFP. After me thinking ill stop all this worrying have my tests then worry and it happened. You'll be ok babes xxxxx


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Doctors appointment on Monday. I'm 4 weeks late now still getting BFN :(
Lets see what's going on up there lol


----------



## Tashabellaaxx

Yeah so don't worry too much sweetie. I know it's not easy I know how you feel. We're all always here if ya need a chat too


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

I know. U guys r awesome :)


----------



## twilightgeek

good luck keash!


----------



## kpk

I hope everything turns out okay with the dr. :)


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

How is everyone? Xx


----------



## twilightgeek

getting there :) how did doctors go hun?!?!?!


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Had to rearrange. Lol. Going Wednesday 11am now. Will let you know ASAP :)


----------



## Dantz

Ugh we're WAITING! lol


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

WELL! 
I have to have 12 different tests, ill update when I get home what they are but it's things like hcg, liver functions, hormones etc
I have to take a urine test every 5 days until I get a positive or a period. So going for bloods on Friday and then get my results a week later


----------



## twilightgeek

wow they really are covering everything! sighh first witch since losing the bean is awful just as bad as the actual miscarriage and keeps getting heavier :/ ive no idea what to do :(


----------



## twilightgeek

were all awfully quiet hunny buns :/ whats happening?


----------



## kpk

Sorry girls, I've been trying to stay away to bring good luck back to the group. We were on a roll there for a while! I'm glad they're working to figure out what's going on Keash! It kills me that it's so difficult for the two of you. 

Just be prepared to be utterly wiped out! I'm just getting my energy back and I've lost 5 lbs so far from feeling sick all the time. I've got an appointment next Wednesday with my OBGYN for my 14 week checkup and I've been getting some weird noises on the monitor so I'm going to ask about possible heart defects/twins. I hear a beat, then what sounds like a prolapse or a beat within the beats. Might just be placenta? Oh girls, the worrying doesn't end with a BFP, ugh!!

Love you sweeties :babydust:


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Ur last comment made me smile:) lol
Phoned the dr this morning, all my tests can back normal so were putting it down to stress cuz I got my AF the day after I got my tests, lol.
My OH is going to phone on Monday and get himself checked, just to make sure there's nothing stopping him or if its just my messed up cycles so were still no further along. Bittersweet really. :/


----------



## kpk

Kudos to OH for stepping up and getting checked out!


----------



## Tashabellaaxx

Ahhh keash that's a good thing they came back normal! You will get your BFP soon, I know it's hard I understand as I had almost 2yrs of trying I stopped stressing & thinking bout it all & it happened! It is true the less you stress the better it is for you! Keep smiling & never lose hope hunni's xx


----------



## twilightgeek

sighh :) at least your back to normal keash :( sighhh i should be 13 weeks by now :( af is now coming up to 3weeks long with 2 days break in it :/ its like miscarriage all over again :/i wish it would go


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

OMG! Can't imagine having AF last that long. :( 
Keep head up babe :)


----------



## twilightgeek

i know neither could i :/ sighh hope she goes soon! sighh the future king and queen are now also expecting is there anyone on the earth not expecting :/ feels like its all being rubbed in my face


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Me and u both love x


----------



## twilightgeek

sighh :) hope your ok in a good mood today going shopping for kitten stuff :) if i cant have my baby i wanted a new furbaby to stay with sam :) so little Loki(the norse god of mischief) will be joining us next week :) sighh


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Oh yay. Congrats! Lol. Yh I've got 4 guinea pigs to shower affection onto!! Lol


----------



## twilightgeek

you'll have your baby sooner than you know! :)


----------



## kpk

Haha! What a perfect name for a kitty! 

I know, it seems like everyone is having babies. I had my facebook announcement about 3 weeks ago and since then it seems like everyone is popping up pregnant. Still feels unreal. DH had a nightmare last night that there were 23 babies in there and one was trying to climb out through my ribs and I smashed it's brain.... very weird. I think it's getting real for him!

Have they talked about doing a D&C for the excessive bleeding, twi? Praying for you girls. I understand that it's hard to be happy for people who are expecting when no one else is mourning the loss you feel every month when that witch shows up. Seeing all those people who treat their kids like accessories, ugh. It's just outright unfair.

Love you girls! Stay positive, pee positive!!  (new mantra? I think so.)


----------



## twilightgeek

sighh no not even seen a doctor because of it i'm scared! :/


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Not gonna lie! Love the mantra!! XD


----------



## twilightgeek

how are you all? :) merry xmas if i dont get on here again before! x


----------



## kpk

Keeping my fingers crossed for some Christmas time BFPs :) Have my 20 week scan January 14th, I can't believe I've made it this far so quickly. I will figure out how do the "spoiler alert" button so you guys don't have to see it when I check in. 

Here's today's drama, hope it brings you girls a chuckle:

My BIL just sent me a text. It was a picture that said "Plan A (picture of a condom) Plan B (plan b pill) and Plan C (man throwing woman down the stairs)." It was meant to be a joke, and he sent it to DH (his twin brother) and me both. I took it as a morbid joke and moved on, DH not so much. He texted his brother back "So what's your excuse?" (BIL has two sons with two different women). DH wouldn't let it go for a little while and even got mad at me for texting "lol" back to his brother in an attempt to keep the peace. It really bothered him, which is a little reassuring I guess, because now I have concrete evidence that my husband is as head over heels for this little peanut as I am 

Christmas is going to be interesting this year.


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Merry Christmas all! Leaving the sign spotting alone till after the new year. Eating shit and getting pissed is my plan for the next month. :)


----------



## kpk

Get it gurrl lol!


----------



## twilightgeek

:/ meh jealous kpk :/ dont know how i'm gonna get through xmas just seen my best friend and she has her bump already :/ sighh


----------



## twilightgeek

anyone there ? :( sorry i scared you girls away


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Didn't scare us away! Not me anyway. Christmas and new year is a nightmare. No time off work do been flat out. How're ya? X


----------



## twilightgeek

ok i suppose :/ sighh i should be having the 20 week scan at the end of the month but oh well eh wasnt meant to be


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Don't dwell on the past. I know it's hard but it will happen again :)


----------



## twilightgeek

it will and october is not that far away :) and i will be an awesome godmother to my friends son/daughter :) baby number 2


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Awe that's lovely :)


----------



## twilightgeek

:) how are you anyway hun? x


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

I'm ok. Looking at a 40 something day average cycle now so &#128078; lol


----------



## twilightgeek

wow how come its that long?! sighh i'm still bleeding from this depo shot :/ not getting it again


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Jesus! That's been ages! I dunno, but I've started my new year diet and the dr said that even loosing a few lbs will make a huge difference in being able to conceive so fingers crossed! :)


----------



## twilightgeek

i think thats the only reason i conceived in october tbh coz by then i'd lost almost 3 stone :) from the june so :) good luck i'm still doing slimming world and getting back on the bandwagon by starting taekwondo tomorrow :) i used to do it in my teens but left so will be good starting again :)


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

That's cool. Used to do karate when I was younger but got kicked out :( lol 
Lost 5lbs since Monday so I'm trying :)


----------



## twilightgeek

hey girls how are we? ttc is officially on hold for me till a time tbc because i wanna finish uni and get onto pgce etc :)


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

I'm good. Lost 15lbs on my diet so far so feeling awesome!!! How r u doing?


----------



## twilightgeek

hey i'm ok still down in the dumps sometimes but hey you have to move on dont you? :) in the meantime ticking off stuff to do before i become a propper adult and start work full time :)


----------



## twilightgeek

how are you girls been almost a month since hearing from anyone :/ i hate not talking sorry if i bought this chat down :( i'll go and you girls carry on if needs be!


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Don't be daft. Been super busy with work so just check in every now and then for updats. It's week 7 of my diet and I have lost 21lbs, and 40cm total from my waist, hips and thighs. Yay :)
On the other hand, I have had spotting for 4 days, you know that brown gooey stuff, well that. Thought r was AF but its not due for a week or so and no AF symptoms :/


----------



## twilightgeek

hmm could be a good sign! :) xxx


----------



## twilightgeek

hey :) hows you girls doing? :)


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Hey! So nice u finally got a pic up so I know who I'm speaking too lol.
Dunno where everyone else is, would be nice to see how everyone is getting on with their bumps. :)


----------



## twilightgeek

haha thought it was about time :) lol i know not heard from them for a while! how are you anyway?! not spoke for ages! and decided against waiting to try for so long so weve said as long as baby is born post degree finishing were ok with being pregnant through my last year of uni :) roll on october :) sighh feel like i pushed everyone away from this though! sorry :(


----------



## Tashabellaaxx

Hi girlss! 
Been a while how is every1? 
Xxx


----------



## twilightgeek

i'm goood how are you? hows pregnancy for ya? pink or blue bump? :)


----------



## Tashabellaaxx

Goood :) 
Pregnancy has been really hard! Havin lotsa problems. But baby is ok so that's the main thing just making me really poorly.
It's blue bump :) 
Xxx


----------



## twilightgeek

aww hun congrats on that little boy! and as for problems i bet it'll all be worth it :) what sort of problems you been having hun?


----------



## twilightgeek

how are you guys?? :)


----------



## kpk

HEY LADIES!! 

Sorry I haven't been posting in a while. It got kind of dark in here and I didn't want to make anyone feel worse off with my baby news. 

36+3 today, graduating from college on Saturday (omg) and have successfully stayed team yellow this whole time. I actually joined a facebook mom's group from girls I met on these message boards so I haven't even been signing in at bnb. Keash, I'm so happy for your weight loss!! Get it, girl!! How's the wedding planning going, Twi? Congrats on the blue bump, Tasha!!!! :happydance:


----------



## twilightgeek

hey sorry it got dark my fault :( congrats on yellow bump!!! :) i miss talking on here! no wedding plans as of yet but i am all moved in pretty much now :) will be hopefully trying again soon *fingers crossed*


----------



## kpk

It was understandable, especially since we had our bfp so close. I wanted to give you time before coming in here expecting you to be happy for me.


----------



## twilightgeek

I was happy for you anyway hun!!! :) just didn't understand why it was me at the time still dont but there will be a baby in this belly before the end of the year who will have their guardian angel watching over them so I can accept that :) how excited are you about baby? ! Got everything for them now?? :)


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Hey guys!! So happy to hear from you all. Congrats on the bumps girls! Hope everyone is doing ok, not long to go now!! So happy for you guys :)
How can you not be getting excited and making wedding plans twi!! My bf proposed last week and I already have my best friend organising everything!! Lol. Still ttc, using ovu tests now so hopefully they'll help with what I can only describe as the worlds weirdest unpredictable cycles!! Lol. Miss u guys :)


----------



## twilightgeek

I am excited just know the wedding is way off so not hyping myself up too much I have ideas and such and now what I want wedding dress wise :) and CONGRATS :) im back on the ttc wagon in I think like 6/7 weeks :)


----------



## kpk

Oooh how exciting! Wedding bells everywhere! This kid is about to get an eviction notice!!

I always thought I'd be really anal about prepping for the baby- I'm a huge planner, but for some reason I'm just not into it. Going to the store makes me sick to my stomach between how much everything costs and how much they make you think you need! We've got the important stuff- diapers, car seat, bed, onesies, etc. I figure the rest of it we'll buy as needed. Going team yellow definitely keeps the gifts down at the baby shower!


----------



## SakuraHira

*Hiya ladies, finally found a group with other younv women..
My name is Shaneeka and i'm 20 (21 in oct 2013) currently ttc #1. This is my 17th cycle ttc and currently on cd 7. 
Nice to meet you all. Babydust!! *


----------



## twilightgeek

Hi welcome SakuraHira :) 
TTC is on hold again as much as i want a baby i also want my dream job at an outwards bound centre and i dont finish my degree till next june so as much as i hate to say i'm a waiting again :( But hey it'll be worth it when i have that dream job and a baby on the way within a year maybe of finishing my degree :)


----------



## SakuraHira

Hi, Twilight 
Thanks for welcoming me.


----------



## twilightgeek

hey guys how is everyone? any babies born yet? my friend had her baby 3 weeks early and her due date was supposed to be way after mine!


----------



## twilightgeek

how is everyone ? :)


----------



## Sweety212

Hey ladies I am back and I am PREGNANT! I wish I can enjoy my pregnancy but it has been nothing but worries. I went to the ER because I've been bleeding they took a blood test and measured my HCGlevel at 900. This doesn't make any sense to me because from my calculations, I should be 9 weeks. They think maybe it's etopic maybe its a spontaneous abortion, however when they offered me a mtx shot to terminate my pregnancy I told them I will NOT terminate my pregnancy until I find out what's going on.My periods use to be irregular but have been very regular until May. My doctors also mentions they did not see a gestational sac which is a concern because of how far along I think I am. I'm freaking out ladies. When does a gestational sac usually show?


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

I don't even know what one of them sacs is?! Sounds scary sweet! Good luck to you!


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Just a quick update. Had another round of tests today :( progesterone, D21 progesterone, full blood count, thyroid function, kidney, liver everything!! My BF went to see about getting a sperm count done but the DR said cuz 1/3 of fertility problems are the women then I needed to have more too. So we FINALLY have a referral to the NHS fertility clinic in Belfast, DR said i need a dye test (which I looked up and it sounds painful!) so now I'm just waiting for a letter from the DR! 
I hope everybody is ok :)


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hi keash, I have went through all the tests, the dye test is a test to show if you have any blockages in your tubes. Try not to worry about it, it is slightly painful but at least you will know if your tubes are blocked!. 
Good Luck in the Royal. xx


----------



## Sweets91

hiya everyone! hope u all remember me lol! i had my baby girl on the 25th June .. Lola - Rose :) so surreal that i was on this thread moaning about TTC and now i have my 8 week old baby..:) proof that it can happen for u girls and will! xx:happydance:


----------



## Tashabellaaxx

Congrats! 
Me too, I had my Lil boy 2 days late so was born the 25th June too. :) 
Defo does show it can happen, I wa trying for over 2yrs & was goin through tests & moaning on here then I relaxed & stopped worrying til after I would get my results & turned out I was pregnant while they was testing me! 
Xxxx


----------



## twilightgeek

hey guys nice to see some talking on this again i miss you all :( sighh


----------



## twilightgeek

hey guys how are you all?


----------



## twilightgeek

any news from anyone? :/


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

I miss you guys!!


----------



## twilightgeek2

hey you :) cant get onto my old account but hows it going?!?!?!?!?!? not spoken in like a year!


----------

